# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  BGP-OSPF Report

## ysam

Αφού τα άλλα threads τα κάναμε ας μην πω τι.. Παραθέτο εδώ ένα report που εξηγεί την σημερινή κατάσταση.

Το migration από ospf σε bgp έχει τελειώσει και αφορά το κομμάτι των παρακάτω κόμβων.


```
                                       ocean <bgp> socrates <bgp> gaslan <bgp> lambrosk
                                                       |
                                                     <bgp>
                                                       |
               sotiris <ospf> digi <bgp> xtreme <bgp> ysam <bgp> limah--->ospf
                                         / | \                
                                  <bgp>  <bgp> <bgp (1)>
                                  /        |            \
                           apoikos         |              \
                             /             |                X
                        <ospf>             |                  \
                          /                |                    \
                    andreas               ysam2   <ospf>     achillee
                                           |                 
                                        <ospf> 
                                           |
                                          dti 

(1)> Η σύνδεση θα γίνει όταν γυρίσει ο Αχιλλέας, όπως και η αλλαγή απο ospf σε bgp στο link με ysam2 πάλι με Αχλλέα.
```

Όπως βλέπουμε στο σχήμα (σχήμα?? ποιό σχήμα..  ::  ) όλο αυτό έχει δύο εισόδους/εξόδους (αυτην την στιγμή) προς/από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.. 

Αυτές είναι οι κόμβοι ysam2 και το limah και σε λίγο και ο achille. 
Σε αυτές παίζει redistribution από ospf σε bgp και το ανάποδο. Σε αυτά τα redistributions υπάρχουν φίλτρα που ανακοινώνουν κάποια δίκτυα από την μια και κάποια άλλα από την άλλη καθώς και το βασικό φιλτρο για να μην ανακοινώνωνται όλα τα δίκτυα που μπαίνουν από την μία στην άλλη κτλ.. 

Οπότε περιμένουμε το επόμενο βήμα που είναι ο Αχιλλέας για να κλείσουμε αυτό το κομμάτι και μετά αρχίζουν οι μελέτες για να δούμε αν θα πάμε πρός Βοριοδυτικά η προς Ανατολικά η αν θα κινηθούμε παράλληλα προς τον νότο και από τις δύο κατεθύνσεις.. 

Ευχαριστώ,

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Αφού γίνεται που γίνεται η δοκιμή γιατί να μην εντάξουμε όλους τους βορειοανατολικούς κόμβους ώστε να βγούν συμπεράσματα πιό ολοκληρωμένα ?
Έτσι θα έχουμε μέσα όλες τις εναλλακτικές διαδρομές (και τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα των λινκ  ::  ).
Μένουν να μπούν οι hdkiller, ablaz3r, stardust, airspace, sam, netsailor, nvak, ygk καθώς και οι δύο κόμβοι - πόρτες της περιοχής bliz και dti.

----------


## ysam

Κανένα πρόβλημα.. αυτό ρώτησα.. η απάντηση είναι λοιπόν ανατολικά???  ::  Στον bliz θα κολλήσουμε μέχρι να γύρίσει (σε πέντε μέρες) και μέχρι να πάρει το license για να ενεργοποιείσει το bgp του στa Allied Routers.. Οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να δούμε τη routers έχουν και να κάτσουμε σιγά σιγά να το κάνουμε.. 

Αλλά θέλω να ξέρω πλέον ποιά είναι το entry/exit points για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα με τα redistributions..

Πρέπει να γιρίσει και ο Αχιλλέας που είναι και αυτός βασικό exit/entry point...

Αν τα ξέρεις postaρέ τα plz..

Οι κάτωχοι των κόμβων είναι εδώ? Συμφωνούν? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Ygk

Μια & αναφέρθηκε το όνομά μου αφ'ενός στερούμαι, ακόμη, της γνώσης για μια τέτοια τροποποίηση & αφ' εταίρου επρόκειτο απο σήμερα να βρίσκεται στα χέρια μου ενας allied αλλά ..... ναυάγησε το deal  ::  .

Εκανα μία δύο κρούσεις για την απόκτηση ενός του κουτιού. Ελπίζω μέσα στην εβδομάδα να βρίσκεται στα χέρια μου και να είμαι, με την βοήθεια του sam, σε θέση να παρακολουθήσω τις εξελιξεις.

Εάν έχετε κάποια σύσταση σχετικά με την απόκτησή του παρακαλώ μην διστάσετε.


Γιάννης

----------


## dti

> Οι κάτωχοι των κόμβων είναι εδώ? Συμφωνούν? 
> 
> -Γιάννης


Συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω Γιάννη, έστω κι αν είμαι ακόμη ...αλλού!
Οπότε σε ότι αφορά τον κόμβο μου, έχεις το ελεύθερο να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## ablaz3r

Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά που κάνετε. Θα ήθελα πολύ να βοηθήσω ενεργά αλλά δυστυχώς θα αργήσω να γυρίσω στην Αθήνα. Το mpalkonopc μου είναι στην διάθεση σας για οποιεσδήποτε αλλαγές χρειάζονται στο routing... Root έχουν ο Stardust και ο Racer - όποιος άλλος χρειαστεί ας στείλει ένα pm  ::

----------


## apoikos

Για να μην ανοίξω νέο thread postάρω εδώ για να επισημάνω μία "ανώμαλη" συμπεριφορά που παρατηρώ μετά τη μετάβαση σε bgp. Συγκεκριμένα ιδού 3 traceroutes:

*1o traceroute από το router του xtreme:*



```
cisco#traceroute achille.awmn

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to achille.ns.awmn (10.47.130.249)

  1 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.51) 4 msec 8 msec 0 msec
  2 gw-ysam2.achille.awmn (10.47.130.113) [AS 1897] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
  3 achille.ns.awmn (10.47.130.249) [AS 2801] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
```

*2ο traceroute από το router μου (thor.apoikos.awmn - 1 hop από xtreme):*



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute achille.awmn
traceroute to achille.awmn (10.47.130.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  1.826 ms  3.096 ms  1.425 ms
 2  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.51)  5.426 ms  4.011 ms  4.099 ms
 3  gw-ysam2.achille.awmn (10.47.130.113)  5.086 ms  7.051 ms  12.911 ms
 4  sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249)  6.370 ms  9.108 ms  9.302 ms
```

*3ο traceroute από το pc μου (ή από τη skilla του andreas, το ίδιο βγαίνει):*



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute achille.awmn
traceroute to achille.awmn (10.47.130.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  thor.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.145)  2.348 ms  0.138 ms  0.100 ms
 2  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  8.521 ms  5.653 ms  2.031 ms
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
```

Σημειωτέον ότι τα routes έρχονται παντού κανονικά, ενώ το traceroute προς digi λειτουργεί κανονικότατα. Επίσης μόλις τώρα παρατήρησα το εξής:



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.19.141.50
traceroute to 10.19.141.50 (10.19.141.50), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  thor.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.145)  2.111 ms  5.099 ms  11.025 ms
 2  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  62.931 ms  88.952 ms  94.835 ms
 3  bridge-yam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.50)  12.270 ms  88.331 ms  102.096 ms

[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.19.141.51
traceroute to 10.19.141.51 (10.19.141.51), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  thor.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.145)  3.446 ms  5.452 ms  13.824 ms
 2  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  11.094 ms  10.339 ms  9.716 ms
 3  * * *
```

Νομίζω ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το bgp στο router του xtreme. Any ideas?

----------


## lambrosk

Ντάξει δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω!
μόνο ετοιμάσου για αλλαγές απο εδώ σύντομα έως πολύ σύντομα πλέον ...  ::

----------


## nvak

Τα entry/exit points είναι μόνο δύο, ο bliz και ο dti  ::  
Είμαστε όλοι μέσα σε μία ωραία στρούγκα  ::  μπεε

----------


## ysam

@nvak
Ωραία ... καλό αυτό.. Χαίρομαι..

@sotiris
Μάντεψε γιατί δεν παίζεις.. Δεν σε ανακοινώνουμε στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.. θα το φτιάξω μόλις πάω σπίτι.. Πρέπει να δω αν είναι θέμα του redistribution (που μάλλον αυτό είναι) στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο..
Θέλω όμως τα IP Ranges που έχεις εσύ και ο andreas..

@Ygk
Προσοχή με τα Allied γιατί θέλουν license για το bgp.

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Γιάννη (ysam), κανόνισα με stardust για bb link από βδομάδα. Από εξοπλισμό είμαστε σχεδόν ΟΚ!

Απλά να έχεις στο πλάνο σου και το socrates <-> stardust, θα τα πούμε ούτως ή αλλως και απο κοντά.

----------


## ysam

Ok Sok.. 

Ελπίζω ότι stardust=linux  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## sotiris

> @@sotiris
> Μάντεψε γιατί δεν παίζεις.. Δεν σε ανακοινώνουμε στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.. θα το φτιάξω μόλις πάω σπίτι.. Πρέπει να δω αν είναι θέμα του redistribution (που μάλλον αυτό είναι) στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο..
> Θέλω όμως τα IP Ranges που έχεις εσύ και ο andreas..
> 
> -Γιάννης


το δικο μου range ειναι το 10.4.165.0-255 (αμα χρειαζεσαι να σου πω και τις επιμερους ΙΡ που εχουν τα Interfaces πεσμου).

απο τον digi εχω τις:10.19.140.131 , 10.19.140.133

----------


## apoikos

O andreas έχει το 10.19.141.160/29.

----------


## ysam

10.4.165.0-255 ???? Μην είναι οι 10.47.165.0/24???

----------


## sotiris

> 10.4.165.0-255 ???? Μην είναι οι 10.47.165.0/24???


το σωστο ειναι 10.45.165.0/24....ξεχασα το 5 διπλα στο 4  ::

----------


## ysam

Παιδιά σορρυ πρέπει να είναι όλα οκ πλέον.. 

plz check..

----------


## ysam

> Μένουν να μπούν οι hdkiller, ablaz3r, stardust, airspace, sam, netsailor, nvak, ygk καθώς και οι δύο κόμβοι - πόρτες της περιοχής bliz και dti.


Παρακαλούνται οι κάτοχοι να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή/αποδοχή για να συνεχίσουμε.

Όσοι μπορούν και θέλουν ας το κάνουμε για να κλήσει και αυτό το κομμάτι.

Ευχαριστώ,

-Γιάννης

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Παίδες σόρυ που άργησα λιγάκι αλλά ήμουν διακοπές και γύρησα σήμερα. Είμαι μέσα πάντος.

----------


## ysam

roger!

Ας δούμε ποιοί είναι διαθέσημοι για να προχωρίσουμε και από την πλευρά αυτην.

Ξέρω ότι ο dti είναι οκ απλά πρέπει να δούμε (πείτε όποιος ξέρει) από αυτήν την πλευρά πως είναι τα Links και που πάνε για να δούμε ποιοί μπορούν να γιρίσουν.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Απο dti πάει προς εμένα(και απο εμένα προς ablaz3r...) και προς dermani(και απο εκεί jabarlee) κλπ

----------


## ysam

χμ.. θα έχουμε προβλήματα με το redistibution ospf/bgp.. εσύ εκτός από dti kai ablaz3r έχουν με κάποιον άλλο? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Mick Flemm

βρε παιδιά το nagios γιατί το έχουμε ?  ::

----------


## ysam

Mick σε ποιό nagios αναφέρεσαι? Στο γνωστό του spirosco η σε αυτό που φτιάχνεις? 

Εγώ πάντα ρωτάω γιατί δεν είναι ενημερωμένα ούτε το το nagios αλλά ούτε η Nodedb και καλύτερα να είμαι σίγουρος παρά να γίνει πατατούλα  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στον Σπύρο αν το nagios δεν ήταν up-to-date δεν θα υπήρχαν up κόμβοι.

whatever, πιστεύω οτι βοηθάει, έιναι ένας απ' τους λόγους που το φτιάξαμε...

----------


## nvak

Μάλλον πρέπει το nagios να ενημερωθεί πλήρως είδικά στις περιοχές που προχωρά το BGP. Πρέπει να μπούν όλα τα λινκ και να γίνει και καλύτερη γεωγραφική τοποθέτηση των κόμβων στα ΝΑ. 
Ποιός το ενημερώνει ?

----------


## jabarlee

όποιος κάνει τον κόπο να στέλνει τα στοιχεία του στον spirosco = κανένας

----------


## ysam

Mick όχι απλός βοηθάει, το θεωρώ απαραίτητο εργαλείο και γαυτό περιμένω να δω τα αποτελέσματα αυτού που φτιάχνεις. 

Όμως θα πρέπει να βρεθεί μηχανισμός που να μπαίνει νέος κόμβος και να βγαίνουν λινκς που αλλάζουν κτλ για να είναι πάντα ενημερωμένο. Είτε να γίνεται με κάποιον αυτόματο τρόπο (θέλει λίγη σκέψη και δουλίτσα αυτό) είτε να είναι μέρος μίας διαδικασίας της όποιας ομάδας (monitoring, DNS (είναι οι μόνοι που ξέρουν για κόμβους ΑχΒχ με δικές τους IPs.) ).

Το τί θα monitorάρουμε είναι δευτερεύον για μένα αν δεν υπάρχει ενημερωμένη λιστα με hosts,links.. 

Συμφωνείς? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ο.Κ. δυστυχώς με κυνηγάει η γκαντεμιά κι έμεινα αρκετά πίσω, περίμενα δε κι από την κυριακή να ξεκινήσουν τα παιδιά με το distributed monitoring κλπ αλλά δυστυχώς κατέβασα την taratsa για να την ετοιμάσουμε (κι ακόμα τρέχω).

Στα σχέδιά μου είναι να φτιάξω το Nagios Configurator αλλά μέχρι τότε μάλλον θα στίσω κάτι άλλο προσωρινά και βλέπουμε.

Είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνω ένα ριμάδι που να βάζεις καινούριους κόμβους (απλά append στο config file) αλλά είναι αρκετά δυσκολότερο να γίνονται μετέπειτα διορθώσεις (αυτό δουλεύω τώρα).

Μέχρι τότε ενημερώστε εμένα ή τον spirosco ή όποιον έχει access εκειπέρα (κατά καιρούς μέλη της ομάδας) και θα μπορέσουμε να βοηθίσουμε.

----------


## spirosco

Αυτο που θα πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι πρωτα απ'ολα ειναι ν'αποδεχθουμε οτι το nagios ειναι το μοναδικο μεσο για να δουμε -εστω και γενικα- την κατασταση του backbone αυτη τη στιγμη. 
Μεχρι να αποκτησουμε ομως καποιες αυτοματοποιημενες διαδικασιες ενημερωσης του nagios, καντε τον κοπο οταν κοβετε/φτιαχνετε ενα link η αλλαζετε IP's στον router σας και στειλτε μου ενα pm η ενα wireless mail και συνηθως μεσα στην ιδια ημερα θα εχει περασθει και στο χαρτη. Τουλαχιστον ετσι γινεται μεχρι σημερα εστω και απο πολυ λιγους κομβουχους.
Εκτος κι αν για ορισμενους ειναι τοσο μεγαλη αγγαρεια να το κανουν αυτο...τοτε παω πασο (το xobby μας κανουμε...μην σκισουμε και κανα καλσον στη τελικη).

Το εχω ξαναγραψει πως ουτε κι εμενα με συγκινει ιδιαιτερα το nagios για διαφορους λογους. Απο το να περιμενουμε ομως ποτε θα εμφανισθει απο τον ουρανο ως δια μαγειας η ετοιμη/τελεια λυση ας δεχθουμε αυτα που εχουμε μπας και κανουμε τη ζωη μας πιο ευκολη.

----------


## MAuVE

Εχουμε ήδη, ή πότε πρόκειται να έχουμε αρκετή συσσωρευμένη εμπειρία για την αξιολόγηση του νέου πρωτοκόλλου ;

Στις λούπες τα πάει καλύτερα από το ospf ;

Θα το εφαρμόσουμε και στην γειτονιά μας Σπύρο και αν ναι πως ; 

Μήπως, λέω μήπως, ήρθε η ώρα να πάρουμε και τη γνώμη του φίλου του Αλέξανδρου ;

----------


## sotiris

Νικο (mauve),απο τα λιγα που εχω καταλαβει το Bgp τα παει καλυτερα στις λουπες γιατι δινει πεναλντι στα προβληματικα λινκ,μεχρι να σταματησουν να ειναι προβληματικα.
ενα αλλο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα (ακομα) οταν τα δυο ακρα εχουν και ospf εκτος απο bgp
o (1) εχει bgp και συνδεεται με τον (2) που εχει Bgp και αυτος με τον (3) που εχει ospf...εαν σταματησει εκει η αλυσιδα δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα...εαν ομως και αυτος κανει ενα λινκ με τον (4) που εχει Bgp και αυτος κλεισει με τον (1) τοτε υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα....επαναλαμβανω απο οτι εχω καταλαβει απο τα μεχρις τωρα λεγομενα του ysam.

----------


## ysam

@spirosco
Δεν ξέρω αν τα λες γενικός η αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα.. Εγώ πάντος είμαι μέσα σε ότι πείτε απλά πρέπει να το λέμε και κάπου σε όποιον ξεκινάει γιατί δεν είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρη η διαδηκασία που πρέπει να ακολουθεί ένας νέος και τι πρέπει να κάνει όταν ας πούμε γίνει ΑΧ/Βχ. Θεωρώ για τους Cx κόμβους από πλευράς link monitoring ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξής τους στο nagios εκτός αν παρέχουν services.

@mauve
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που αυτήν την στιγμή δεν έχει τεσταριστεί. Εξάλου για μένα προσωπικά δεν χρειαζόταν καν τεστ. 

@sotiris and all
Πολύ μπακαλίστικος ο τρόπος σου και επιμένεις να μην διαβάζεις τα links που έχουν postaριστεί. Το redistribution των routes από ένα προτόλο στο άλλο συμμαίνει ότι αυτός που του κάνεις redistribute τα routes θεωρεί (γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να του το λέει) ότι τα routes αυτά είναι δικά του (του πρώτου) και έτσι βάζει ως next-hop αυτόν από όπου προήλθαν με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή που γίνονται ξανά redistribute να έχουμε routing loops. Δεν μπορώ να το εξιγήσω καλύτερα και μόνο σε ένα χαρτί μπορεί να φανεί καθαρά. Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι ότι όταν όλοι οι Ax/Bx κόμβοι έχουν bgp τότε δεν θα έχουμε τέτια θέματα.. Έως τότε για να αποφίγουμε αυτά τα προβλήματα της μετάβασης χρησημοποιούντε φιλτρα στο redistribution για να ανακοινώνονται προς τα έξω μόνο τα routes από τους κόμβους που τα κάνουν generate και όχι τα routes που έχουν έρθει από redistributions. Η ουσία είναι ότι στο σημείο που βρισκόμαστε το redistribution θα πρέπει να γίνεται με πολύ προσοχή και κατόπην γνωμάτευσης από κάποιον που ξέρει!!!

Κατά τα άλλα το bgp dampening για να τρώνε penalties τα links που έχουν πρόβλημα χρησημοποιήθηκε στην αρχή αλλά μετά από γκρίνιες γιατί δεν πάει έτσι και έτσι τα έχουμε κόψει μέχρι νεωτέρας που θα μπει σε full λειτουργεία και τότε θα έχουμε πολλά κλάματα.. Επιτέλους θα τρέχουν όλοι να φτιάξουν τα χάλια λινκς τους για να μπορούν να έχουν access στο δίκτυο. ακολουθεί τιπικό παράδειγμα..

*d 10.14.141.128/29 10.21.123.230 129 05:27:31 00:55:34 121 941 2801 ?
*d 10.14.141.136/29 10.21.123.230 129 05:27:31 00:55:34 121 941 2801 ?

Τα δύο αυτά routes έχουν ανεβοκατεύει 129 φορές μέσα σε 5 ώρες και 27 λεπτά. Το d μπροστά από το route σημαίνει ότι αυτό το route είναι damped και σε 55λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα θα ξαναεμφανιστεί στο routing table αν δεν ανεβοκατεύει πάλι. Τα 121 941 2801 ειναι η AS διαδρομή που θα ακολουθείσει το πεκέτο για να φτάσει στο exit point (οπου γίνεται redistribution, αλλιώς θα φενόταν το AS του κόμβου που το κάνει generate). Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι μπορεί ο κόμβος που κάνει generate αυτό το route να έχει σταθερά links αλλά να τρώει penalty λόγο του ότι ένας επόμενος κόμβος έχει κάποιο ασταθές link και εκεί είναι που θα πέφτει πολύ ξύλο αν δεν έχει άλλη εναλλακτική διαδρομή. Βέβαια υπάρχουν timers που μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε για να μην τρώνε penalties πολλών ωρών κτλ.

*
Όποιοι θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν απλά μπορούν να μου πουν και να τρέχουν και ospf και bgp χωρίς όμως να κάνουν redistribution. Απλά για να δούν πως είναι αυτό και να παίξουν μαζί του.
*

Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρόν και ελπίζω να σας μπέρδεψα πιό πολύ η να σας ξεμπέρδεψα ακόμα περισσότερο.  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

h 10.45.165.0/26 10.21.123.230 85 05:28:55 121 941 191 ?
h 10.45.165.240/29 10.21.123.230 85 05:28:55 121 941 191 ?
h 10.45.165.248/29 10.21.123.230 85 05:28:55 121 941 191 ?

και ένα παράδειγμα με τρία routes που είναι history (h) routes.. Αφού ανεβοκατέβηκαν 85 φορές σε 5 ώρες και 29 περίπου λεπτά τελικά δεν εμφανίστηκαν κάν ξανά και έτσι παραμένουν σαν history routes. 

Κάτι που ξέχασα να πω είναι ότι το ? μετά τα 121 941 191 σημαίνει ότι αυτά τα routes προήλθαν από άγνωστο AS σε αντίθεση με αυτά...

h 10.19.140.0/26 10.21.123.230 85 05:28:55 121 941 191 i
h 10.19.140.128/28 10.21.123.230 85 05:28:55 121 941 191 i
h 10.19.140.240/28 10.21.123.230 85 05:28:55 121 941 191 i

..που έχουν (i) και που σημαίνει ότι ανακοινώνωνται από το AS191 (digi) και είναι internal routes που έχουν γίνει generate από το ίδιο το AS191.

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

Τυπικά παραδείγματα..

1> Πως βλέπουμε αν είναι up το bgp με κάποιον κόμβο η down..

sh ip bgp sum
...
...
Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.19.141.22 4 191 23612 141087 445241 0 34 00:01:05 7
10.19.141.30 4 121 57881 113949 445241 0 0 23:24:12 21
10.19.141.35 4 1557 14427 63927 445241 0 0 1d07h 4
10.19.141.43 4 38 0 0 0 0 0 never Active
10.19.141.51 4 2801 552522 31323 445241 0 0 4d18h 174

Όλα up εκτός απο το link με Αχιλλέα στον κόμβο 941. Οι χρόνοι μας λένε πόσο καιρό είναι up ή down και το νουμεράκι τέρμα δεξιά μας λέει πόσα routes prefixes μας ανακονώνει ο κομβος που συνδεόμαστε. πχ 21 prefixes έρχονται από το AS 121 και είναι up για 23 ώρες 

2> Τυπικό παράδειγμα redistribution από bgp σε ospf στο λινκ xtreme-achille 

router ospf 1
router-id 10.19.141.1
log-adjacency-changes
redistribute bgp 941 metric 100 metric-type 1 subnets *route-map no-export* 
passive-interface FastEthernet0/0.1
passive-interface FastEthernet0/0.2
passive-interface FastEthernet0/0.3
passive-interface Vlan2
passive-interface Vlan3
passive-interface Vlan4
network 10.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 area 0

route-map *no-export* permit 10
match ip address prefix-list *nets*

ip prefix-list nets seq 5 permit 10.19.140.0/26
ip prefix-list nets seq 10 permit 10.19.140.128/28
ip prefix-list nets seq 15 permit 10.19.140.240/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 20 permit 10.19.141.0/30
ip prefix-list nets seq 25 permit 10.19.141.16/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 30 permit 10.19.141.24/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 35 permit 10.19.141.32/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 40 permit 10.19.141.40/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 45 permit 10.19.141.48/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 50 permit 10.19.141.56/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 55 permit 10.19.141.64/26
ip prefix-list nets seq 60 permit 10.19.141.144/28
ip prefix-list nets seq 65 permit 10.19.141.160/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 70 permit 10.19.141.192/26
ip prefix-list nets seq 75 permit 10.19.144.0/24
ip prefix-list nets seq 80 permit 10.19.144.0/27
ip prefix-list nets seq 85 permit 10.19.144.160/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 90 permit 10.19.144.128/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 95 permit 10.19.144.96/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 100 permit 10.19.144.192/27
ip prefix-list nets seq 105 permit 10.21.120.80/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 110 permit 10.21.120.72/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 115 permit 10.21.120.64/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 120 permit 10.21.120.0/26
ip prefix-list nets seq 125 permit 10.21.120.0/24
ip prefix-list nets seq 130 permit 10.21.123.240/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 135 permit 10.21.123.224/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 140 permit 10.21.123.0/27
ip prefix-list nets seq 145 permit 10.35.160.0/27
ip prefix-list nets seq 150 permit 10.35.160.32/27
ip prefix-list nets seq 155 permit 10.35.160.64/27
ip prefix-list nets seq 160 permit 10.45.165.0/26
ip prefix-list nets seq 165 permit 10.45.165.240/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 170 permit 10.45.165.248/29
ip prefix-list nets seq 175 permit 10.47.131.0/24
ip prefix-list nets seq 180 permit 10.47.131.0/28
ip prefix-list nets seq 185 permit 10.47.131.192/28
ip prefix-list nets seq 190 permit 10.47.131.240/29

...χρησημοποιούμε μια τεχνική που λέγεται route-map και θέτουμε ως κανόνα να κάνουμε redistribute μόνο τα prefixes που περιγράφονται στο prefix-list με όνομα *nets*. Έτσι λοιπόν ανακοινώνουμε μόνο τα δίκτυα που θέλουμε στο redistribution που κάνουμε.

1> Φτιαχνουμε το route-map με όνομα "no-export" το οποίο κάνει match μόνο τα δίκτυα που είναι στην λίστα prefix-list nets.

2> φτιάχνουμε την prefix λίστα nets και βάζουμε όσα routes θέλουμε να ανακοινώσουμε.

3> Βάζουμε στο redistribution του ospf να είναι type 1 (2 ειναι το default και δεν το θέλουμε), ένα metric, to subnets για να κάνει announce subnets και το route-map που το ονομάσαμε "no-export" για να φιλτράρει τα routes που θα κάνει redistribute.

Μην ξεχνάμε και τα passive interfaces που λένε στο ospf να αγνοεί αυτά για ospf routing.. (πολύ χοντρικά)

-Γιάννης

----------


## spirosco

Οχι, Γιαννη δεν αναφερομουν προσωπικα σ'εσενα ουτε και σε καποιον αλλο συγκεκριμενα (ετσι κι αλλιως χαρη σ'εσενα εχω πληροφοριες για το nagios που δεν ειχα μαζεψει μονος μου εδω και 6 μηνες). Απλως προσπαθω να ξυπνησω λιγο τα πνευματα εκμεταλευομενος τη σοβαροτητα ενος topic σαν κι αυτου.

Νικο, με το BGP πιστευω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να βιασθουμε να αρχισουμε παραλληλα πολλα πεδια δοκιμων. Εγω απο τη μερια μου απλα συγκεντρωνω γνωσεις διαβαζοντας σχετικα, ετσι ωστε οταν η "καθοδος του BGP" πλησιασει προς τα εδω να μπορω να βοηθησω.
Και ναι ειμαι υπερ του BGP γιατι πανω απ'ολα θα συμπληρωσει κατι πολυ σημαντικο που λειπει αυτη τη στιγμη απο το δικτυο: Την αντικειμενικη αποψη για το αν καποια links βοηθουν η απλα υπαρχουν για το χαβαλε μας.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Την αντικειμενικη αποψη για το αν καποια links βοηθουν η απλα υπαρχουν για το χαβαλε μας.


Αυτό και από μόνο του είναι πολύ σημαντικό, όσο και αν στεναχωρήσει τους "χαβαλετζίδες".

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν το κύμα για να μη μπλέξουμε στην ιστορία που λέγεται "πως κάνουμε σωστά redistribute".

----------


## AIRSPACE

Γύρισα απο διακοπές ειμαι διαθέσιμός περιμένω οδηγίες για αλλαγή απο OSPF θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω οτι χρησιμοποιώ Router Alied

----------


## papashark

> Κατά τα άλλα το bgp dampening για να τρώνε penalties τα links που έχουν πρόβλημα χρησημοποιήθηκε στην αρχή αλλά μετά από γκρίνιες γιατί δεν πάει έτσι και έτσι τα έχουμε κόψει μέχρι νεωτέρας που θα μπει σε full λειτουργεία και τότε θα έχουμε πολλά κλάματα.. Επιτέλους θα τρέχουν όλοι να φτιάξουν τα χάλια λινκς τους για να μπορούν να έχουν access στο δίκτυο. ακολουθεί τιπικό παράδειγμα..
> 
> *d 10.14.141.128/29 10.21.123.230 129 05:27:31 00:55:34 121 941 2801 ?
> *d 10.14.141.136/29 10.21.123.230 129 05:27:31 00:55:34 121 941 2801 ?
> 
> Τα δύο αυτά routes έχουν ανεβοκατεύει 129 φορές μέσα σε 5 ώρες και 27 λεπτά. Το d μπροστά από το route σημαίνει ότι αυτό το route είναι damped και σε 55λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα *θα ξαναεμφανιστεί στο routing table αν δεν ανεβοκατεύει πάλι*. Τα 121 941 2801 ειναι η AS διαδρομή που θα ακολουθείσει το πεκέτο για να φτάσει στο exit point (οπου γίνεται redistribution, αλλιώς θα φενόταν το AS του κόμβου που το κάνει generate). *Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι μπορεί ο κόμβος που κάνει generate αυτό το route να έχει σταθερά links αλλά να τρώει penalty λόγο του ότι ένας επόμενος κόμβος έχει κάποιο ασταθές link* και εκεί είναι που θα πέφτει πολύ ξύλο αν δεν έχει άλλη εναλλακτική διαδρομή. Βέβαια υπάρχουν timers που μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε για να μην τρώνε penalties πολλών ωρών κτλ.


α) Δηλαδή εάν κάποιος έχει προβληματικό λινκ δεν θα ξαναπεράσει πότε traffic από αυτόν ? Κάποια Link θα καταργηθούν τελείως έτσι. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπως σήμερα στον νότο που περνάνε όλοι μέσα από ένα προβληματικό λινκ, που έτσι θα μένουν αποκλεισμένοι. 
Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αντί να το κόβει να του ανεβάζει το cost .

β) Δηλαδή έχω εγώ κάποιον με OSPF για τον Χ λόγο, έχει πρόβλημα ένα Link του όχι μαζί μου, και θα κόβει εμένα ?!?!??!

γ) Από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί ακόμα το penalty on damping, ξέρουμε στις πόσσες φορές ή σε τι συχνότητα σε κόβει ?

δ) Ναι ωραία θα μήνουν απ΄ έξω κάποια χαβαλεδιάρικα λινκ, τι γίνετε όμως στα χαβαλεδιάρικα λινκ που είναι απαραίτητα ? Τι γίνετε εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης του χαβαλεδιάρικου λινκ αποφασίσει να κλείσει το option για να μην τρώει πέναλτυ ? Θα του το ρίξει έτσι κι αλλιώς ο επόμενος ?

ε) Έχεις υπολογίσει ποιά και πόσα είναι τα "χαβαλεδιάρικα" λινκ να δεις τι έχει να γίνει ?

----------


## ysam

Α> Δεν υπάρχει η έννοια cost στο bgp αλλά η έννοια med (η αλλιώς metric) και όχι δεν έχει δυνατότητα να του το ανεβάζει αυτόματα αν και για σκέψου το λίγο αυτό που λες.. αν ανέβει το cost/med/metric ουσιαστικά από αυτό το λινκ δεν θα γυρνάνε το πακέτα. Μπορεί να στέλνεις αλλά δεν θα λαμβάνεις οπότε είναι ακριβός το ίδιο με το να σου κάνει κάποιος damp το route.

B> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση.. OSPF? 

Γ> RTFM. Η έννοια Bgp dampening δοκιμάζεται και λειτουργεί πολλά χρόνια σε εκατομύρια Autonomous Systems. Οπως έγραψα αλλά δεν το πρόσεξες/διάβασες τα timers υπάρχουν και μπορούν να μπουν με τέτοιο τρόπο έτσι ώστε να μην έχουμε πολύ downtime σε λινκς/routes που πρέπει να είναι up. Όσο περίεργο και να είναι αυτό. Θα τρελαθούμε τελείως.. 

Δ> Δεν ανέφερα εγώ αυτήν την λέξη αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι απαραίτητο link και να ανεβοκατεβαίνει μάλλον η θα πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθεί με κάποιον τρόπο η να το πετάξουμε στον κουβά. Έτσι και αλλιώς άχρηστο θα είναι.. (Προσοχή έδώ.. όταν λέω κατεβαίνει εννοώ πέφτει εντελός δλδ δεν περνάει Traffic καθόλου από μεσα, δεν εννοώ ανεβαίνει απο το 1 στα 5.5 στα 11 και ξανακατεβαίνει παλι στο 1 κτλ.. ) 

Ε> Πάλι δεν ανέφερα εγώ αυτήν την λέξη αλλά ναι θέλεις να σου στείλω λίστα? Είμαι σίγουρος οτί μάλλον εσύ δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσοι είναι.

Στ> Πέρνα σε παρακαλώ από αυτά τα urls πρώτα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.. (Έτσι δεν λες στους νέους? )  :: 

http://www.academ.com/nanog/feb1997/BGPTutorial/ 
http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc ... oc/bgp.htm 
http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc ... csbgp4.htm 
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk365/t ... _list.html 

-Γιάννης

----------


## paravoid

Γιάννη,
Έγραψες πιο πάνω ότι έχεις testάρει τα πιθανά configuration που θα μας χρειαστούν. Υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο που θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις τώρα που είναι λίγοι αυτοί που τρέχουν BGP ή ήρθε η ώρα να αρχίσει το migration σε όλους;

----------


## ysam

Το δεύτερο..  ::

----------


## papashark

> Α> Δεν υπάρχει η έννοια cost στο bgp αλλά η έννοια med (η αλλιώς metric) και όχι δεν έχει δυνατότητα να του το ανεβάζει αυτόματα αν και για σκέψου το λίγο αυτό που λες.. αν ανέβει το cost/med/metric ουσιαστικά από αυτό το λινκ δεν θα γυρνάνε το πακέτα. Μπορεί να στέλνεις αλλά δεν θα λαμβάνεις οπότε είναι ακριβός το ίδιο με το να σου κάνει κάποιος damp το route.
> 
> B> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση.. OSPF? 
> 
> Γ> RTFM. Η έννοια Bgp dampening δοκιμάζεται και λειτουργεί πολλά χρόνια σε εκατομύρια Autonomous Systems. Οπως έγραψα αλλά δεν το πρόσεξες/διάβασες τα timers υπάρχουν και μπορούν να μπουν με τέτοιο τρόπο έτσι ώστε να μην έχουμε πολύ downtime σε λινκς/routes που πρέπει να είναι up. Όσο περίεργο και να είναι αυτό. Θα τρελαθούμε τελείως.. 
> 
> Δ> Δεν ανέφερα εγώ αυτήν την λέξη αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι απαραίτητο link και να ανεβοκατεβαίνει μάλλον η θα πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθεί με κάποιον τρόπο η να το πετάξουμε στον κουβά. Έτσι και αλλιώς άχρηστο θα είναι.. (Προσοχή έδώ.. όταν λέω κατεβαίνει εννοώ πέφτει εντελός δλδ δεν περνάει Traffic καθόλου από μεσα, δεν εννοώ ανεβαίνει απο το 1 στα 5.5 στα 11 και ξανακατεβαίνει παλι στο 1 κτλ.. ) 
> 
> Ε> Πάλι δεν ανέφερα εγώ αυτήν την λέξη αλλά ναι θέλεις να σου στείλω λίστα? Είμαι σίγουρος οτί μάλλον εσύ δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσοι είναι.
> ...


Α. Άλλο το καθόλου, άλλο να είναι η τελευταία επιλογή σε ένα φορτωμένο δίκτυο, αλλά αφού δεν γίνετε αυτό που ρώτησα δεν έχει σημασία.

Β. Εάν τρέχω και BGP & OSPF στα interfaces μου.

Γ. Σε εκατομμύρια AS, κανένα από αυτά του στυλ του awmn ? H ερώτηση μου είναι εάν έχει δοκιμαστεί στο awmn, όχι στον υπόλοιπο ενσύρματο κόσμο....

Δ. Το πρέπει με το έγινε έχει μεγάλη διαφορά, που πολλές φορές τίνει προς το άπειρο..... Πως ορίζετε το δεν περνάει traffic από μέσα ? πόσο % packet loss ?

E. Για στήλε μου την λίστα λοιπόν

ΣΤ. Ευχαριστώ για τα url θα πάω μαι βόλτα. Ο τρόπος σου δεν μου αρέσει αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα.

----------


## stardust

Kαλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους αναγνώστες αυτού του θέματος ότι το BGP προχώρησε και σε άλλους κόμβους.Ειδικότερα :μέτά από ένα νέο λινκ μεταξύ stardust-hobbit που έγινε πρόσφατα έχουμε το εξής status:


```
            
                                            airspace
                                               |
                                            <ospf>
                                              |
   ---<--->-----hdkiller<ospf>ablaz3r<bgp>stardust<bgp>netsailor<bgp>nvak--->ospf---|
   |                                          |                                     |
   |                                        <bgp>                                   | 
   |                                          |                                     |
   |                          ocean <bgp> socrates <bgp> gaslan <bgp> lambrosk      |
   |                                          |                                     |
   |                                        <bgp>                                   |
   |                                          |                                     |
   |  sotiris <ospf> digi <bgp> xtreme <bgp> ysam <bgp> limah--->ospf               |
   |                             / | \                                              |
   |                      <bgp>  <bgp> <bgp (1)>                                    | 
   |                      /        |            \                                   |
   |               apoikos         |              \                                 |
   |                 /             |                X                               |
   |            <ospf>             |                  \                             | 
   |              /                |                    \                           |
   |        andreas               ysam2   <ospf>     achillee                       |
   |                               |                                                |
   |                            <ospf>                                              |
   |                               |                                                |
   |--<ospf>--------------------- dti --------------------------------------<ospf>---
```

Δε γνωρίζω τι έχει αλλάξει για τους κάτω κόμβους του σχεδιαγραμμάτος.Σειρά έχουν οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι.Πάντως από μερικές ματιές που έριξα το bgp φαίνεται να δημιουργεί ένα πιο αξιόπιστο δίκτυο σε σχέση με τα άλλα δύο που έχουν περάσει απο το awmn.Τουλάχιστον τωρα θα ξέρουμε τι φταίει με τη δρομολόγηση.Καλό βράδυ.Απορίες στον ysam  ::

----------


## DiGi

> ΣΤ. Ευχαριστώ για τα url θα πάω μαι βόλτα. Ο τρόπος σου δεν μου αρέσει αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα.


'Αμα δεν θες να το κάνεις θέμα δεν το γράφεις.

----------


## MAuVE

> 'Αμα δεν θες


Τώρα που σε πέτυχα Γιάννη (DiGI), πες μας τι εμπειρία έχεις αποκομίσει από την μέχρι τώρα εφαρμογή του Bgp στον κόμβο σου.

Επίσης, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μας δώσεις και το αντίστοιχο IOS script , όπως είχες κάνει όταν βάλαμε το ospf.

----------


## DiGi

Το config που έχω είναι εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8368

Δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα λόγο άλλων προβλημάτων. Μέχρι τώρα είναι PnP στα cisco και δεν ανεβάζει ούτε cpu/ram σε σχέση με το ospf.

----------


## Achille

Επανήλθα. Θα μιλήσω με ysam για να γυρίσει ο κόμβος μου και το linux του bliz σε BGP.

----------


## Achille

Ο κόμβος μου τρέχει πλέον BGP. Στο link με sam που δεν έχει ακόμα BGP έχει διακοπεί το routing, γιατί δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα το redistribution, και προσωρινά η Α. Παρασκευή βγαίνει μόνο από stardust.

Στον κόμβο του bliz το linux τρέχει κανονικά BGP και κάνει redistribution με το OSPF στους υπολοίπους routers του κόμβου και στο υπόλοιπο AWMN.

Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία αν θα βρει ο bliz σε χαμηλή τιμή BGP protocol για τους routers της Allied ή θα αναβαθμίσουμε το ρόλο του Linux του  ::

----------


## nvak

Αντε να προχωρήσουμε όσο πιό γρήγορα γίνεται και να μείνουν *μόνο οι bliz και dti* με redistribute ospf.
Ας σταματήσουμε εκεί για ένα διάστημα για να δούμε στην πράξη αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα. 
Μετά πρέπει να το πάμε μία και έξω μιας και το redistribute δεν είναι απλή δουλειά. Μέχρι τότε καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει και κάποιο Tutorial.

----------


## ysam

Να προσθέσω ότι και to link dti-ysam2 τρέχει πλέον bgp οπότε ο κόμβοσ ysam2 τρέχει πλέον μόνο Bgp και το redistribution γίνεται πλέον στον dti. 

Θα βάλω τώρα bgp και στο λινκ nvak - dti για να καθαρίσουμε και από εκεί και αύριο θα μπει bgp στα λινκς dti - hdkiller kai hdkiller-ablaz3r για να κλήσει ο κύκλος.

Οπότε πλέον θα έχουμε redistribution μόνο στους κόμβους dti προς dermanis και ότι άλλο έχει εκεί καθώς επίσης και bliz με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. 

Ένα τελευταίο κομμάτι είναι οι κόμβοι sam-airspace-ygk όπου θα μήνουν εκεί μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση με το allied του sam.

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Γνωρίζοντας την δουλειά που έχει ρίξει ο ysam, μπορώ να πω ότι αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την προσπάθεια και την επιμονή του. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε για την ολοκλήρωση της αλλαγής του routing protocol έτσι ώστε να εξαλειφθεί η ανάγκη για redistribution. Από την άλλη είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να ενισχύσουμε την δομή αλλά και την αξιοπιστία του δικτύου ξεκινώντας πρώτα από τα δικά μας links.

----------


## ysam

Status Update.

Το σχέδιο πλέον δεν παίζει οπότε μόνο text.

Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν. 

Εκτός από τους κόμβους στο σχέδιο του Stardust έχουμε πλέον και τους κόμβους achille, ablaz3r, limah σε bgp-only και τους κόμβους nvak,dti,bliz σε mixed bgp-ospf mode με redistributions.

Ο μισός (ανατολικά) κόμβος bliz έχει από σήμερα bgp και τα υπόλοιπα με ospf. 
Ο μισός κόμβος (ανατολικά, βόρια) κόμβος dti εχει bgp και όλα τα άλλα είναι ospf. 

Ο κόμβος nvak τα έχει όλα με bgp με εξέρεση το λινκ με ygk όπου είναι ospf. 

Γενικότερα με την προσθήκη το link limah-69eyes που θα γίνει και αυτό bgp-ospf (λόγο του γνωστού προβλήματος με τον router του sotiris, το οποίο όμως θα βρούμε λύση) και το λινκ hdkiller-dti που θα γίνει και αυτό bgp-only έχουμε κλήσει από βοριο-ανατολικά και μπορώ να πω ότι όλα έχουν πάει καλά. 

Επίσης έχουμε προσωρινά απενεργοποιήσει το bgp dampening. 

Ευχαριστώ,

-Γιάννης

----------


## papashark

> Επίσης έχουμε προσωρινά απενεργοποιήσει το bgp dampening.


O λόγος ?

Ευχαριστώ
Πάνος

----------


## sotiris

> (λόγο του γνωστού προβλήματος με τον router του sotiris, το οποίο όμως θα βρούμε λύση)


διαβασα,και εαν καταλαβα καλα,το Bgp απαιτει μνημη για να τρεξει.
ο ρουτερ μου ειναι 64ΜΒ....τηλεφωνησα στην netrix και μου ειπαν για noname μνημη 64ΜΒ,περιπου 350€ (απορω δηλαδη...ποσο κανει η γνησια cisco?...)...που φυσικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να δωσω.
Yπαρχουν βεβαια και οι λυσεις με Online παραγγελια απο το εξωτερικο περιπου στο 1/3 της τιμης,αλλα δεν ξερω.....εαν βρεθει καποια αλλη λυση εκτος αναβαθμισης μνημης θα ηταν καλυτερα.

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Επίσης έχουμε προσωρινά απενεργοποιήσει το bgp dampening.
> 
> 
> O λόγος ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> Πάνος


Ο λόγος είναι ότι κάνουμε πολλές δοκιμές με νέα links εδώ και δεν θέλουμε να τρώμε penalties.. Όταν ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα θα το βάλουμε.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

> διαβασα,και εαν καταλαβα καλα,το Bgp απαιτει μνημη για να τρεξει.
> ο ρουτερ μου ειναι 64ΜΒ....τηλεφωνησα στην netrix και μου ειπαν για noname μνημη 64ΜΒ,περιπου 350€ (απορω δηλαδη...ποσο κανει η γνησια cisco?...)...που φυσικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να δωσω.


δοκίμασε [email protected] φέρνει μνήμες third party 




> Yπαρχουν βεβαια και οι λυσεις με Online παραγγελια απο το εξωτερικο περιπου στο 1/3 της τιμης,αλλα δεν ξερω.....εαν βρεθει καποια αλλη λυση εκτος αναβαθμισης μνημης θα ηταν καλυτερα.


Υπάρχει η λύση: Linux με http://www.quagga.net/ 40Ε τα 256Mb  ::

----------


## DiGi

Το Software Advisor δυστυχώς δεν έχει ακόμα τους 1711/12 οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω σίγουρα ότι θα έχει και το adv bgp.
Όλα αυτά φυσικά για να παίζει και το vpn module που έχει πάνω αλλιώς με άλλο IOS και τα 64 ram παίζουμε άνετε με bgp
Την MEM1700-64D= την βρίσκουμε 40$.

----------


## netsailor

> για noname μνημη 64ΜΒ,περιπου 350€


Δεν ξέρω τι cisco έχεις. Αν είναι 1721/1751/1760 στο http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...716242952&rd=1 έχει τα 64MB με $50 + $1 ταχυδρομικά, δηλαδή κάτω από 45 ευρώ τελική τιμή.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Oπότε επανέρχομε σε προηγούμενες ερωτήσεις....  ::  

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να απενεργοποιήση το bgp dampening ?

Και έαν εγώ το απενεργοποιήσω γιατί έχω ένα προβληματικό λινκ, ο επόμενος ΑS τι θα κάνει ? Θα κόψει εμένα, ή απλά δεν θα γίνει τίποτα ?

----------


## ysam

Φυσικά και θα σε κόψει. Αφού θα δει ότι έχεις flaps θα φας penalty.

-Γιάννης

----------


## mindfox

> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να απενεργοποιήση το bgp dampening ?
> 
> Και έαν εγώ το απενεργοποιήσω γιατί έχω ένα προβληματικό λινκ, ο επόμενος ΑS τι θα κάνει ? Θα κόψει εμένα, ή απλά δεν θα γίνει τίποτα ?


Πως το εννοείς ακριβώς Παναγιώτη;

Το να απενεργοποιήσεις το bgp dampening το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να σταματήσει να "τιμωρεί" τα routes που έρχονται από routers που παρουσιάζουν φαινόμενο flapping. Και πιο συγκεκριμένα, λέγοντας flapping, εννούμε ότι σταματούν να δίνουν πρόσβαση στα routes που κάνουν announce, δηλαδή πέφτει το link, και όχι αν ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ταχύτητα (τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω, ας πει και ο φίλος μου ο ysam που σίγουρα ξέρει και πρακτικά το BGP - εγώ μόνο στη θεωρία το ξέρω και λίγο στην πράξη που δοκιμάζω - με όχι ενθαρυντικά αποτελέσματα - το BGP μέσω του MRTD σε Windows Server)

@ysam: Γιάννη, εγώ από τα λίγα που ξέρω, είναι πιο εύκολο να φτιάξεις route-map για το 10.0.0.0/8 και τα tests να γίνονται σε 192.168 ή σε 172.16 

Με αυτό το τρόπο, θα υπάρχει σαν standard το dampening (χωρίς φόβο μήπως ξεχαστεί η επανενεργοποίησή του) και ταυτόχρονα θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παίξεις και με communities έτσι ώστε να μη περνάν τα ζαβά routes προς το AWMN. Τώρα αν με τα tests θέλει κάποιος να δει και πρόσβαση σε next-hop router (δηλαδή να βγει AWMN) τότε μπορεί να γίνει με NAT μέχρι να πάρει πραγματικές (AWMN-ίστικες) IPs.

Συνεχίζω με PM προς τον ysam, για να μη χαλάσω τη θεματική ενότητα.

----------


## papashark

> Φυσικά και θα σε κόψει. Αφού θα δει ότι έχεις flaps θα φας penalty.
> 
> -Γιάννης


Tότε ποιός ο λόγος να το απενεργοποιήσεις ? Θα χάσεις όλο το traffic που περνάει από εσένα ακόμα και για τα κανονικά λινκ....


Σενάριο

ΑS1 ασταθές λινκ με dampering με AS2
ΑS2 κανονικό λινκ με AS3, AS4

O AS2 απενεργοποιεί τα Penalties.

Θα τον κόψει ο AS3, και ΑS4 ?

Άρα δεν θα πηγαίνεις μόνο από τον AS2>AS1, και όχι από AS3>AS2>AS1 & AS4>AS2>AS1, αλλά ούτε και από τον ΑS3>AS2 & AS4>2 και φυσικά θα χαθεί και το AS3>AS2>AS4 ?

----------


## ysam

@mindfox
Δεν χρειάζονται route-maps για να κάνεις δοκιμές με δίκτυα που δεν ανακοινώνεις ετσι και αλλιώς.

@papashark

Οπα Οπα είπα θα σε κόψει. Δλδ δεν θα περνάει transit κίνηση αυτός προς εσένα. Εσύ θα μπορείς να στέλνεις κίνηση κανονικά προς αυτόν. Το άλλο που δεν ξέρω αν το είπαμε αλλά ας το πούμε τώρα, είναι οτι αν δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή τότε θα προτιμάται αυτή και ας έχει φάει penalty. 

Τώρα για το σενάριο, όχι δεν θα γίνει αυτό.. 

Όλα θα παίζουν κανονικά αφου δεν θα υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή. 

Αλλά αφού έχω καταλάβει τι θέλεις να πεις τότε ασ βάλουμε και ένα link με AS3->AS1 για να έχει νόημα και τότε υποθέτω ότι λες οτι κόβεις το dampening από το AS2.

Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση λοιπόν θα φάει penalty το route για το ΑS2->AS1 από το AS4 και απο το AS3. To AS1 ομως θα στείλει κανονικά τα πακέτα του στο AS4,AS2 από αυτό το link αλλά θα γυρίσουν από το AS3->AS1
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα χαθεί κίνηση από AS4-2-3 η AS3-2 η AS4-2 λόγο του κακού λινκ AS2-AS1.

Γενικά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούμε να τις πιάσουμε/αναλύσουμε όλες και φυσικά όχι από το forum.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Ανακεφαλαίωση:

Αν κάποιος έχει ασταθές λινκ, τα γύρω από αυτόν ASes θα τον παρακάμπτουν.

Αν δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή, θα περνάνε από την μοναδική διαδρομή που υπάρχει και ας είναι και ασταθής.

Αν κάποιος καταργήσει το dampening, το κάνει μόνο για τα πακέτα που κάνουν originate από το δικό του AS, οι γύρω του γνωρίζουν ότι το link του είναι ασταθές και τον παρακάμπτουν έτσι και αλλιώς! Επίσης, τα πακέτα του θα πηγαίνουν από το ασταθές link, αλλά θα γυρίζουν με κύκλο από το σταθερό.

ysam πες μου αν κατάλαβα καλά ως εδώ, και αν ναι, πες μου τι κίνδυνος υπάρχει να δημιουργηθεί loop με αυτό το configuration, δηλαδή ο ένας να θεωρεί ασταθές το link του άλλου και τελικά να παίζουν τα πακέτα μπαλάκι (πχ να έχουν ίσα penalties ο ένας για το link του άλλου, αλλά μηδενικά για το δικό τους).

----------


## ysam

Αχιλλέα μια χαρά τα λες αλλά μου τα χάλασες στο τέλος.. 

Λοιπόν loops ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να υπάρξουν.. (Αν δεν έχουμε Ε2 routes δλδ και λάθος configs από human) 

Τώρα φυσικά μπορεί να μην γυρνάνε τα πακετάκια αν όλοι οι γύρο ρίξουν πεναλτάκι στο κακό link. Ίσα penalties υπάρχουν αλλά όταν τρώει κάποιος penalty δεν περνάνε πακετάκια προς εκεί οπότε στον κουβά.

Αλλά όπως είπα θα φάμε πολλά posts για να πιάσουμε σχεδόν όλες τις περιπτώσεις. 

Γενικός έτσι όπως τα είπες πλην της τελευταίας παραγράφουν.  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## stardust

Σήμερα,πριν λίγο, ολοκληρώθηκε μάλλον με επιτυχία η αλλαγή ospf->bgp .Ο hdkiller γύρισε και αυτός σε bgp και πλεόν μπορούμε να πούμε χονδρικά ότι στα Β.Πρόαστεια άλλαξαν όλοι σε bgp.Υπάρχουν κάποια προβληματάκια με τους routers Αγ.Παρασκευής που τρέχουν ακόμα ospf.Πιστεύω να λυθεί σύντομα.
Πιο πέρα από dti έχουμε κάποια αλλαγή?Μήπως πρέπει να ξεκινήσει κάτι και εκεί?

----------


## ysam

Λογικά πάμε προς dermanis πλευρά. Ε?  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Η κίνηση ανατολής - δύσης από πού περνάει τώρα ?
δεν την βλέπω στο http://www.dti.awmn/mrtg ούτε στο http://www.drinet.awmn/graphs/index.htm
και φυσικά ούτε σε μένα.
Μήπως κάτι γίνεται και τα πακέτα των υπολοίπων δεν περνούν μέσα από την BGPland ?

----------


## ysam

Εννοείς δεν μπορείς να πας προς δύση? η δεν μπορεί κάποιος από δύση να πάει ανατoλή? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Κάποιος έξω απο την BGPland μπορεί να δεί μέσα στην BGPland αλλά δεν μπορεί να περάσει απο μέσα της να δεί τον απέναντι.
( Δοκιμή έκανα στον ygk ). 
Πρέπει να δοκιμάσουν οι εκτός αν τα traceroute τους δίνουν δρόμο μέσα από μάς.

----------


## ysam

Ο Νίκος εδώ μας έχει βάλει ένα καλό quiz. 




> Κάποιος έξω απο την BGPland μπορεί να δεί μέσα στην BGPland αλλά δεν μπορεί να περάσει απο μέσα της να δεί τον απέναντι.


QUIZ λοιπόν για αυτούς που ξέρουν από OSPF (hint). (Εξαιρούνται οι ...paravoid, achillee, enaon (bliz) ) 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει γιατί αυτό που μας λέει ο Νίκος συμβαίνει (γιατί όντως είναι έτσι, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.)

Δεν κάνω πλάκα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να μάθουμε πέντε πραγματάκια και να τα συζητήσουμε.

Μπράβω Νίκο by the way.. αν και το ότι δοκιμάστηκε μέσα από τον YGK δεν έχει καμία σχέση γιατί στην ουσία ο YGK ΔΕΝ ανοίκει στο OSPF Land  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## nkladakis

> Ο Νίκος εδώ μας έχει βάλει ένα καλό quiz. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κάποιος έξω απο την BGPland μπορεί να δεί μέσα στην BGPland αλλά δεν μπορεί να περάσει απο μέσα της να δεί τον απέναντι.
> 
> 
> ...


οταν εκανε ο δικος μου router ospf redisribute
το config ηταν :


> route-map no-export


αυτό μάλλον ειναι  ::

----------


## Achille

> οταν εκανε ο δικος μου router ospf redisribute
> το config ηταν :
> 
> 
> 
> route-map no-export
> 
> 
> αυτό μάλλον ειναι


Αυτό είναι όνομα  :: 

Κοντά είσαι πάντως  ::

----------


## ysam

Άλλος κανείς? Θεωριτικά είναι σε καλό δρόμο αυτό που είπε ο άλλος Νίκος.

Να βοηθήσω? Η να περιμένουμε λίγο?

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα είναι ότι to OSPF γνωρίζει μόνο ότι του ανακοινώνεται με το redistribute. 
Στο σενάριο OSPFarea1 - BGParea - OSPFarea2
η OSPFarea1 δεν μπορεί στους υπολογισμούς της να λάβει υπ' όψιν της την OSPFarea2 γιατί δεν την βλέπει.
Η ερώτηση είναι αν υπάρχει τρόπος το redistribute να ανακοινώνει μαζί με τα της BGParea και τα της area1 στην area2 και το ανάποδο.

Αν δεν γίνεται τότε πρέπει το BGP να εξαπλωθεί ταχύτατα γιατί έχουμε κόψει τους υπόλοιπους στην μέση.

----------


## papashark

Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές και δεν βλέπω τους :
Dermanis
HDKiller
(και φυσικά δεν βλέπω ότι υπάρχει πίσω τους...)

Ενώ βλέπω τον DTI.

Έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο router του Dti, τα λινκ του, ή το BGP ?

Kάνω tracert από πειραιά (ospf area).

----------


## ysam

Νίκο μπράβω είσαι πολύ κοντά και όλα αυτά που λες είναι σωστά.

Ας το πάρει το ποτάμι λοιπόν..

Τα Ε2 routes έχουν κάποιο metric που το ορίζουμε εμείς όταν κάνουμε το redistribution το οποίο όμως δεν αλλάζει από hop σε hop. Πραμένει δλδ το ίδιο και δεν προστήθεται ανά hop, άρα δεν μας κάνει. 

Τα Ε1 routes όμως ακολουθούν κανονικά και προσθέτουν ανά hop το cost του κάθε hop οπότε αυτό μας κάνει και έτσι το έχουμε τώρα. 

Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ένα route παρουσιάζεται και σαν external 1 Ε1 αλλά και σαν Intra-Area O τότε αφού το administrative distance είναι το ίδιο (110) αν το cost είναι και αυτό ίδιο και στα δύο routes τότε πάντα προτιμάει το Ο route από το E1 και έτσι έχουμε πρόβλημα. Η θα πηγαίνουμε γύρο γύρο από επάνο η θα πηγαίνουμε από κάτο. 

Βέβαια υπάρχει και ένα πρόβλημα στο OSPF τού bliz γιατί γενικός βλέπω πολύ λίγα ospf routes και αυτό δημιουργεί ένα extra πρόβλημα. 

Πάντος αφού (επιτέλους) υπόθηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα εγώ θα κάνω μια δοκιμή για full-route redistribution και ελπίζω στο καλύτερο.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντος που το έθεσε κάποιος από το BGP-Land  ::  και όχι από το OSPF-Land. Ασε που δεν απάντησε και κανένας στο Quiz.

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

@papashark

Ο dermanis είναι σε ospf area.

Routes έχεις για όλους? 

Στείλε κανένα trace να δούμε.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Τα Intra-O και E1 προτιμόνται σε κάθε περίπτωση αντί για τα E2.

Το πρόβλημα με το full redistribution θα το έχουν όσοι δεν έχουν διορθώσει την quagga τους και κάνουν redistribute static ή rip χωρίς metric-type 1

Καιρός να το διορθώσουν  :: 

ysam μάλλον έτσι θα λύσουμε και το πρόβλημα με τη zebra στον bliz, που πιθανότατα ζορίζεται από το route-map.

----------


## ysam

Αχιλλέα μου φαίνεται εξερετικά δύσκολο να ζορίζεται από αυτό αλλά ας το δοκιμάσουμε. Πάντος αν μπεις και δεις έχει πολύ λίγα ospf routes και αυτό δεν μου αρέσει, εχει πέσει κανένα link από εκεί? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Κάτι έχει πέσει, μάλλον ο κόμβος του varda, γιατί δεν λειτουργεί το link vardas-cslab, και δεν το βλέπω και από το γύρo, ενώ ngia βλέπω (από cslab αυτά)

To nagios δείχνει down την ospf περιοχή από varda μέχρι bliz, που σημαίνει ότι τα links του varda είναι κάτω, και ο spirosco που είναι ospf δεν περνάει μέσα από τη BGPland για να φτάσει εκεί.

----------


## ysam

Εβγαλα το route-map στον bliz.. 

(Και θα είμαι εκτός για λίγο.. )


-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Από cslab:


```
traceroute to spirosco.ns.awmn (10.17.119.141), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  * gw-cslab.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.100)  4.599 ms  5.547 ms
 2  debach.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  3.292 ms  83.725 ms  10.518 ms
 3  gw-drinet.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  8.731 ms  7.418 ms  5.829 ms
 4  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  6.744 ms  9.995 ms  7.117 ms
 5  10.37.56.85 (10.37.56.85)  90.794 ms  70.679 ms  33.165 ms
 6  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  124.191 ms  127.389 ms  80.662 ms
 7  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  177.299 ms  222.295 ms  236.500 ms
 8  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  129.039 ms  188.312 ms  249.115 ms
 9  ns1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.141)  165.551 ms  233.428 ms  145.138 ms
```

Δηλαδή OSPF->BGP->OSPF

----------


## Achille

Από jabarlee:


```
caribou:~# traceroute zebra.cslab.awmn
traceroute to zebra.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  11.597 ms  40.545 ms  34.255 ms
 2  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  69.491 ms  84.024 ms  78.768 ms
 3  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  83.970 ms  152.021 ms  95.776 ms
 4  gw-nvak.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.105)  146.314 ms  241.139 ms  190.599 ms
 5  bbr.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.132)  119.869 ms  62.372 ms  31.683 ms
 6  * zebra.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.1)  145.861 ms  249.120 ms
caribou:~# traceroute vardas.ns.awmn
traceroute to vardas.ns.awmn (10.2.4.222), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  13.586 ms  4.136 ms  3.788 ms
 2  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  6.477 ms  6.592 ms  27.457 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67)  19.910 ms  17.208 ms  13.714 ms
 4  gw.panther.b52.awmn (10.38.117.81)  15.826 ms  28.315 ms  20.014 ms
 5  10.38.117.74 (10.38.117.74)  36.758 ms  55.745 ms  28.335 ms
 6  gw-ifaistos.pzach.awmn (10.40.177.65)  17.035 ms *  69.188 ms
 7  gw-pzach.mezger.awmn (10.40.177.75)  34.010 ms  23.203 ms  32.288 ms
 8  10.27.227.105 (10.27.227.105)  29.326 ms  45.254 ms  91.219 ms
 9  10.27.227.74 (10.27.227.74)  64.480 ms  53.756 ms  85.518 ms
10  * 10.31.176.61 (10.31.176.61)  34.382 ms  45.933 ms
11  gw-ee.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.249)  57.762 ms  53.442 ms  81.647 ms
12  * * *
13  fw-wifi.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.206)  156.028 ms  66.475 ms  72.203 ms
```

Δηλαδή δεν παίζουν τα links vardas-cslab (physical), vardas-ngia (physical ή routing) και john70-phronidis (physical ή routing), αν εμπιστευτούμε το nagios.

----------


## PZACH

Νομιζω ότι o Vardas δουλέυε, για ρίχτε μια ματία.
http://www.vardas.awmn/mrtg/AwmnWan.html

Για δέστε και αυτό.

Link ID ADV Router Age Seq# CkSum Route
10.2.4.128 10.2.4.201 275 0x80002737 0xe8be E1 10.2.4.128/28 [0x0]
10.2.4.208 10.2.4.201 275 0x8000273b 0xed5d E1 10.2.4.208/29 [0x0]
10.2.4.216 10.2.4.201 275 0x80002735 0xa99f E1 10.2.4.216/29 [0x0]
10.2.13.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000007a 0xc269 E1 10.2.13.0/26 [0x0]
10.2.13.64 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000002a 0xa17a E1 10.2.13.64/27 [0x0]
10.2.13.96 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000007d 0x4a46 E1 10.2.13.96/29 [0x0]
10.2.13.104 10.37.56.249 967 0x800000a0 0xb3b1 E1 10.2.13.104/29 [0x0]
10.2.13.120 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000085 0x610b E1 10.2.13.120/30 [0x0]
10.2.13.128 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000002a 0xaf14 E1 10.2.13.128/29 [0x0]
10.2.13.136 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000004f 0x1581 E1 10.2.13.136/29 [0x0]
10.2.13.144 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000079 0x70f3 E1 10.2.13.144/29 [0x0]
10.14.145.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0xf4e0 E1 10.14.145.0/26 [0x0]
10.14.145.64 10.37.56.249 967 0x800001d0 0x9f2c E1 10.14.145.64/29 [0x0]
10.14.145.104 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000007c 0xb93f E1 10.14.145.104/29 [0x0]
10.14.145.240 10.37.56.249 967 0x800001c2 0xa48c E1 10.14.145.240/28 [0x0]
10.19.140.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x800001cb 0x832a E1 10.19.140.0/26 [0x0]
10.19.140.128 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0xb9cf E1 10.19.140.128/28 [0x0]
10.19.140.240 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0x55c3 E1 10.19.140.240/28 [0x0]
10.19.141.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000041 0xf902 E1 10.19.141.0/30 [0x0]
10.19.141.16 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0x43ad E1 10.19.141.16/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.24 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000041 0xf0f6 E1 10.19.141.24/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.32 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0xa23e E1 10.19.141.32/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.40 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0x5286 E1 10.19.141.40/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.48 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0x02ce E1 10.19.141.48/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.56 10.37.56.249 967 0x800001da 0x79b3 E1 10.19.141.56/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.64 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000041 0x0ee9 E1 10.19.141.64/26 [0x0]
10.19.141.144 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0x0e6a E1 10.19.141.144/28 [0x0]
10.19.141.160 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000025 0xd3a7 E1 10.19.141.160/29 [0x0]
10.19.141.192 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000040 0x0b6d E1 10.19.141.192/26 [0x0]
10.19.143.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000041 0xf501 E1 10.19.143.0/24 [0x0]
10.19.144.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000007b 0x7645 E1 10.19.144.0/24 [0x0]
10.21.120.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000052 0xcd19 E1 10.21.120.0/24 [0x0]
10.21.122.0 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000092 0xbb28 E1 10.21.122.0/26 [0x0]
10.21.122.64 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000092 0x8ae0 E1 10.21.122.64/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.112 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000008f 0xae8f E1 10.21.122.112/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.120 10.37.56.249 967 0x8000008f 0x5ed7 E1 10.21.122.120/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.160 10.37.56.249 967 0x80000090 0xca42 E1 10.21.122.160/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.200 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000043 0xd35e E1 10.21.122.200/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.224 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000091 0x4685 E1 10.21.122.224/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.232 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000040 0x987c E1 10.21.122.232/29 [0x0]
10.21.122.240 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000093 0xa118 E1 10.21.122.240/29 [0x0]
10.21.123.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000079 0x4a86 E1 10.21.123.0/24 [0x0]
10.21.123.248 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000040 0xf023 E1 10.21.123.248/30 [0x0]
10.21.124.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000003b 0x9256 E1 10.21.124.0/26 [0x0]
10.23.24.64 10.23.24.249 519 0x80000002 0x9c0e E2 10.23.24.64/28 [0x0]
10.23.26.112 10.17.121.67 334 0x800002ab 0xe4f5 E2 10.23.26.112/28 [0xa117943]
10.26.123.250 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000027 0x3787 E1 10.26.123.250/32 [0x0]
10.29.77.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000042 0x68b1 E1 10.29.77.0/24 [0x0]
10.35.160.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000016 0x227a E1 10.35.160.0/24 [0x0]
10.37.56.72 10.37.56.249 605 0x80000057 0x2081 E2 10.37.56.72/29 [0x0]
10.37.56.96 10.37.56.249 725 0x80000058 0x2d5b E2 10.37.56.96/29 [0x0]
10.37.57.112 10.37.57.249 1113 0x80000001 0xe39f E1 10.37.57.112/29 [0x0]
10.37.57.128 10.37.57.249 1108 0x80000004 0x8dda E1 10.37.57.128/30 [0x0]
10.37.57.136 10.37.57.249 1112 0x80000004 0x253f E1 10.37.57.136/29 [0x0]
10.37.57.144 10.37.57.249 1112 0x80000004 0xa4bf E1 10.37.57.144/28 [0x0]
10.37.58.128 10.37.58.249 946 0x80000001 0x26bf E2 10.37.58.128/29 [0x0]
10.45.165.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000007b 0xd9f1 E1 10.45.165.0/26 [0x0]
10.45.165.240 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000007a 0xc3df E1 10.45.165.240/29 [0x0]
10.45.165.248 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000007a 0x7328 E1 10.45.165.248/29 [0x0]
10.47.130.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000004a 0x22bc E1 10.47.130.0/24 [0x0]
10.47.130.80 10.37.56.249 971 0x80000049 0xd6bf E1 10.47.130.80/29 [0x0]
10.47.131.0 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000007a 0xb6f6 E1 10.47.131.0/24 [0x0]
10.47.131.15 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000007b 0xc3e8 E1 10.47.131.0/28 [0x0]
10.47.131.240 10.37.56.249 971 0x8000007b 0x21a1 E1 10.47.131.240/29 [0x0]
10.86.86.80 10.87.183.129 935 0x80000001 0x2ddb E2 10.86.86.80/28 [0x0]
10.87.183.64 10.87.183.129 503 0x80000001 0x8feb E2 10.87.183.64/29 [0x0]


nslookup

Default Server: gw-ap.pzach.awmn
Address: 10.40.177.1

> 10.37.56.249
Server: gw-ap.pzach.awmn
Address: 10.40.177.1

Name: WiFi.dti.awmn
Address: 10.37.56.249

>

----------


## enaon

Έχει κολλήσει το 340 στον ngia (λείπει), και από εκεί δεν βγαίνω varda.
Έχει πέσει το cslab-vardas. 
Δέν δουλεύει το john70-ee καλά.

Άρα προς τα κάτω, πάμε δεν πάμε. 

Το πρόβλημα πάντως είναι οτι τα bgp-internal routes προτιμώνται από τα Ε1, άσχετα με το cost που έχουν τα links. 

Για αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, πέρα από το να μπουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι, όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα στο bgp core.

Το πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο όσοι είναι εκτός bgp


Υπάρχει και κάποιο προβληματάκι στο dti-jabarlee-dermanis, δεν είμαι σίγουρος που, το οποίο δυσκολεύει κι άλλο τα πράγματα. 


3 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-drinet.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
4 6 ms 5 ms 6 ms gw-nvak.dti.awmn [10.14.145.97]
5 2234 ms 1601 ms 2278 ms gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
6 2033 ms 1945 ms 1445 ms gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn [10.34.61.204]

Λίγη υπομονή και επιμονή χρειάζεται, διότι η μετάβαση δίνει αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα ώστε να αξίζει στα σίγουρα.

----------


## ysam

@PZACH

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά.. Αυτά που στέλνεις κάθε φορά είναι σωστά routes και έτσι πρέπει να είναι.

@ALL

Τα posts του Αχιλλέα δείχνουν ότι παίζει αυτό που λέμε ότι θα δοκιμάσουμε. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

> Τα posts του Αχιλλέα δείχνουν ότι παίζει αυτό που λέμε ότι θα δοκιμάσουμε. 
> 
> -Γιάννης


To θέμα είναι ότι τώρα δεν κάνουμε κύκλο μέσω OSPF, γιατί είναι πεσμένα τα links που λέει ο enaon.

Αν θα γίνεται κύκλος, τότε είναι που θα δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.

Ερώτηση προς ysam: Το κόστος που βάζει το BGP όταν γίνεται redistribute στο OSPF είναι το ίδιο, ανεξαρτήτως της αποστάσεως μέσα στο BGP ή υπάρχει αύξηση ανά AS που περνάει;

Γιατί αν δεν υπάρχει αύξηση, πιθανόν να έχουμε πρόβλημα, αφού το BGPland θα προσμετράται μόνο σαν ένα hop (+10 cost) στο OSPF.

Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να επιταχύνουμε την είσοδο του BGP, γιατί θα έχουμε αναπόφευκτα downtimes.

----------


## ysam

Αχιλλέα όταν γίνεται redistribution το cost είναι το metric που βάζουμε στο redistribute bgp. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το med περνάει σαν metric στο ospf αν δεν βάλουμε metric με το χέρι.

Όμως όλα αυτά δεν έχουν νόημα γιατί ούτε το metric που γίνεται med περνάει πέρα του ενός AS, του επόμενου από αυτό που γίνεται το redistribution του ospf μέσα στο bgp.

Υπάρχουν άλλοι τρόποι, με communities ας πούμε έναν από αυτούς, αλλά πάλυ θέλει policy routing (route-maps κτλ) οπότε όπως είπες και εσύ καλό είναι να συντομεύουμε την αλλαγή σε bgp παρά να τα κάνουμε όλα δυσκολότερα με policy routing και γενικός πιο advanced καταστάσεις. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## PZACH

Καθε φορα παραδεχοσασταν οτι υπάρχη πρόβλημα ysam, απο που προεκυψε το κάθε φορά.

Η τιμή Ε2 ειναι η σωστή;
Γιατι αν δέν έχω καταλάβει σώστα ας μου εξηγησει κάποιος που έχει καταλάβει.

----------


## Achille

Το E2 δεν έρχεται από τον router του dti.

----------


## PZACH

Ούτε στό post που έκανα φαινεται να έρχεται απο τόν DTI, το post εγινε για να το δούν αυτοι που έχουν το πρόβλημα.

Για το Ε2 μιλάμε ysam.

----------


## ysam

Το οποίο είναι ??

----------


## papashark

> @papashark
> 
> Ο dermanis είναι σε ospf area.
> 
> Routes έχεις για όλους? 
> 
> Στείλε κανένα trace να δούμε.
> 
> -Γιάννης


Route για τον Dti είχα, για τους άλλους όχι.

----------


## ysam

Trace δεν έχεις επίσης.. 

Τώρα παίζεις κανονικά? Δεν έχω καταλάβει το "είχα".

-Γιάννης

----------


## papashark

> Trace δεν έχεις επίσης.. 
> 
> Τώρα παίζεις κανονικά? Δεν έχω καταλάβει το "είχα".
> 
> -Γιάννης


Tώρα είμαι εκτός αθηνών, από δευτέρα που θα είμαι πίσω θα δω.

Τrace δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## PZACH

Link ID ADV Router Age Seq# CkSum Route
10.40.177.0 10.37.56.249 207 0x80000029 0x010c E1 10.40.177.0/26 [0x0]
10.40.177.64 10.37.56.249 211 0x80000028 0xd1c3 E1 10.40.177.64/29 [0x0]
10.40.177.72 10.37.56.249 569 0x80000028 0x810c E1 10.40.177.72/29 [0x0]
10.40.177.248 10.37.56.249 211 0x80000029 0x9843 E1 10.40.177.248/29 [0x0]
Και το δικό μου λινκ διαφημιζεται από τον dti, μπορεί κάποιος να το φτίαξει.

Server: ns.ifaistos.awmn
Address: 10.18.213.66

Name: WiFi.dti.awmn
Address: 10.37.56.249

----------


## enaon

Είναι φυσιολογικό να το ανακοινώνει και ο dti, αν δεν το έκανε κάτι θα πήγαινε στραβά. Είναι φυσιολογικό, ΟΛΑ τα routes του αμδα να ανακοινώνονται και από τον dti ή τον bliz στην παρούσα φάση.

Δεν θα ήταν φυσιολογικό να προτιμούνται οι ανακοινώσεις αυτές έναντι των ospf-internal paths, το οποίο δεν συμβαίνει, οπότε οκ.

Το ΜΟΝΟ πρόβλημα για την ώρα, το οποίο δεν μοιάζει να διορθώνεται χωρίς πατέντες, είναι ότι οι ανήκοντες στο ospf, δεν μπορούν να περάσουν μέσα από το bgp, για να πάνε σε ένα άλλο ospf , οταν υπάρχει και μια native ospf διαδρομη, οσο μακρυα και αν είναι αυτή . 

Τώρα που η γραμμή john70-ee λειτουργεί, ο router στον bliz που ανήκει ακόμα στο ospf, ενώ απέχει 2 μόλις hops από dti, προτιμά τα internal-routes, και κάνει κύκλο 16 hops, όταν ζητάω subnet του dti το οποίο ανήκει στην ospf ζώνη.

Όσο συντομότερα γίνει το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του awmn bgp, τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## papashark

> Το ΜΟΝΟ πρόβλημα για την ώρα, το οποίο δεν μοιάζει να διορθώνεται χωρίς πατέντες, είναι ότι οι ανήκοντες στο ospf, δεν μπορούν να περάσουν μέσα από το bgp, για να πάνε σε ένα άλλο ospf , οταν υπάρχει και μια native ospf διαδρομη, οσο μακρυα και αν είναι αυτή .



Αυτό έπρεπε να το είχατε προβλέψει από την αρχή.

Η αναιτιολόγιτη αλλαγή που αποφάσισε ένας άνθρωπος μόνος του, από OSPF σε BGP, τελικά γίνετε εκβιασμός για τους υπόλοιπους και κόβει το δίκτυο στην μέση......

Καλό θα είναι να βρείτε τρόπο να το διορθώσετε......

----------


## Achille

Αν δεν σπάσεις αυγά, δεν φτιάχνεις ομελέτα.

Αν εσένα σου αρέσει να τρως ψωμότυρο, για πάντα, είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## paravoid

> Αυτό έπρεπε να το είχατε προβλέψει από την αρχή.
> 
> Η αναιτιολόγιτη αλλαγή που αποφάσισε ένας άνθρωπος μόνος του, από OSPF σε BGP, τελικά γίνετε εκβιασμός για τους υπόλοιπους και κόβει το δίκτυο στην μέση......
> 
> Καλό θα είναι να βρείτε τρόπο να το διορθώσετε......


Εκεί που λες για τον "ένα άνθρωπο" ξαφνικά πετάς και 2 πληθυντικούς. Ποιοί έπρεπε να το έιχαμε προβλέψει, ποιοι πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να το διορθώσουμε;
Σε αυτή την ιστορία είσαι μόνος σου εναντίων όλων. Σκέψου καλά τι πας να κάνεις.

----------


## sotiris

Δεν θελω να ριξω λαδι στην φωτια,ειλικρινα δεν εχω τετοιο σκοπο,και φυσικα αξιζει ενα μπραβο στον Ysam που ξοδευει τον χρονο του προσπαθωντας να κανει καλυτερα τα πραγματα του routing στο awmn...αλλα...

απο οτι ξερω η προσβαση στο δικτυο εναι ελευθερη,πραγμα που κατα την αποψη μου σημαινει οτι οποιοσδηποτε με οποιοδηποτε λειτουργικο θα μπορει να συνδεθει στο δικτυο.(ειχε δωσει ο digi τις προυποθεσεις για να μπει το Bgp παντου και σε ολους) 

μεχρι τωρα οσοι ειχαν windows εμπαιναν με το ospf στο δικτυο,τωρα τι θα γινει?,δεν εχω διαβασει ή δει καποια λυση για το θεμα ή καποια αναλυση της λυσης εαν εχει βρεθει (mrtd ? ) και πως αυτη θα γινει πραξη σε οποιους εχουν windows....ή θα πρεπει ολοι υποχρεωτικα να εχουν Linux? και εαν πρεπει απο ποτε εγινε ορος να εχουν ολοι οι κομβοι Linux?

(δεν αναφερομαι στον δικο μου router (cisco) που λογω μνημης δεν σηκωνει το Bgp,υποθετω οτι θα βρεθει καποια (οικονομικη) λυση.)

Ελπιζω να λυθουν τα περισσοτερα προβληματα μεσα στο Σεπτεμβριο ωστε να μην κοβετε το δικτυο σε δυο ή περισσοτερα κομματια.Εαν δεν βρεθει τελικα καποια λυση για αυτο που λεει ο enaon,τοτε θα πρεπει να γυρισουν ολα οπως ηταν πριν ή να δοκιμαστει κατι αλλο.
Εαν φυσικα βρεθει ο τροπος να μπει σε ολους τους κομβους Bgp,υποθετω οτι δεν θα υπαρχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα μετα,σωστα ε?

----------


## nvak

Μήπως το να αφήσουμε το BGP να δουλεύει μαζί με το OSPF σε κάποια λινκ θα ήταν μία λύση ?
Την περασμένη βδομάδα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο και δεν δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα.

----------


## paravoid

> Μήπως το να αφήσουμε το BGP να δουλεύει μαζί με το OSPF σε κάποια λινκ θα ήταν μία λύση ?
> Την περασμένη βδομάδα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο και δεν δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα.


Μουχεχεχεχε  ::

----------


## Achille

Γεια σου ρε nvak  ::  To routing team θα σε ανακυρήξει επίτιμο μέλος μετά από αυτό που είπες.

Ούτε κοριούς να μας είχες βάλει στο κρυφό κανάλι της κλίκας του bgp στο irc...

----------


## ysam

ΛΑ ΚΛΙΚΑΡΙΑ..

-Γιάννης

----------


## ngia

> Μήπως το να αφήσουμε το BGP να δουλεύει μαζί με το OSPF σε κάποια λινκ θα ήταν μία


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ποτέ δεν πρέπει να τρέχουμε ένα IGP πρωτόκολλο ανάμεσα σε δύο EBGP γείτονες.

----------


## racer

Η μόνη σωστή διόρθοση είναι να μπέι BGP παντού. Στα Β.Π. το δύκτιο έχει αναβαθμηστεί και πλέον μοιάζει πιο πλήρες απο ποτέ. Ακόμα και η 'μάυρη τρύπα' του dti πλέον δεν υπάρχει. 

Εν τάξι, γίνανε και 2-3 links παραπάνω αλλα καινούργια links γινόντουσαν συνεχός. Τέτοια βελτίωση όμως δεν γινότανε.

----------


## ysam

Εγώ λέω τελικά να βάλουμε AODV. Νομίζω θα είναι καλύτερα.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## enaon

> μεχρι τωρα οσοι ειχαν windows εμπαιναν με το ospf στο δικτυο,τωρα τι θα γινει?,δεν εχω διαβασει ή δει καποια λυση για το θεμα ή καποια αναλυση της λυσης εαν εχει βρεθει (mrtd ? ) και πως αυτη θα γινει πραξη σε οποιους εχουν windows....ή θα πρεπει ολοι υποχρεωτικα να εχουν Linux? και εαν πρεπει απο ποτε εγινε ορος να εχουν ολοι οι κομβοι Linux?


Τα win με το mrtd, αποδεικνύονται άξια. Το config είναι ενα τίποτα, μία χαρούλα είμαστε και με αυτά  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ωραια Σωτηρη,το θεμα ειναι να κανει την δουλεια του σωστα και απροβληματιστα,δεν θελουμε τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Achille

status update:

Πολλοί κόμβοι πλεον τρέχουν παράλληλα BGP + OSPF. Το redistribution στο ospf γίνεται στον dti και στον bliz, οι άλλοι κόμβοι δεν είναι συνδεδεμένοι με bgp με αυτούς τους 2 για να αποφύγουμε προβλήματα στο redistribution.

Και κάτι βασικό:

Καταργείται το δυναμικό routing στα APs. Όσοι τρέχανε RIP, θα πρέπει να μετατρέψουν τα configs τους σε static routing και να το κάνουν redistribute στο OSPF προς το παρόν, και όταν γυρίσουμε σε BGP θα το καταργήσουν τελείως (το redistribution).

Όλοι οι κόμβοι αποστέλουν στο BGP σε summary ολόκληρο το Class-C που τους έχει αποδοθεί, ώστε να μειωθούν τα routed subnets, και να γίνει πιο efficient και απλός ο μηχανισμός routing.

Για να μετατρέψετε το rip routing σε static routing:

1) Ξηλώνετε τον ripd από το /etc/quagga/daemons
2) Βάζετε στο zebra.conf μια γραμμή που να λέει:

ip route NETWORK/NETMASK GATEWAY

NETWORK: το network address του subnet του πελάτη
NETMASK: τα bits της μάσκας, πχ για 255.255.255.248 βάζουμε /29
GATEWAY: Η ip του router του πελάτη στο subnet του AP μας

Network calculator:
http://www.telusplanet.net/public/sparkman/netcalc.htm

3) Στο ospfd.conf βάζουμε:

redistribute static metric 10 metric-type 1

στη θέση του

redistribute rip metric 10 metric-type 1

4) Στον πελάτη βάζουμε μια γραμμή στο /etc/network/interfaces εκεί που σηκώνεται το interface προς το AWMN που να λέει:

up route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw GATEWAY

όπου GATEWAY η IP του router του AP στο subnet του AP.

Πρέπει να κάνετε τις αλλαγές άμεσα, γιατί οι κόμβοι σταμάτησαν να παιζουν με το RIP από όταν ξεκίνησε το redistribution στο OSPF, αφού το OSPF έχει μικρότερο Administrative distance από το RIP, με αποτέλεσμα να προτιμάται από τον router του AP και να μην έχει τρόπο αυτός ο router να μιλήσει με τον router του πελάτη.

Αν τα παραπάνω σας φαίνονται κινέζικα, μπορείτε να δώσετε το password του router σας σε έναν εκ των paravoid, Achille, ysam, spirosco και να τον ρυθμίσει για σας. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να συννενοηθείτε με κάποιον από τους ανωτέρω και για την ένταξή σας στο BGP, μιας και όλο το βόρειο τμήμα από το cslab και τον bliz, μέχρι Tenorism-spirosco μπορεί να σας υποδεχτεί.

Η λογική είναι ότι τρέχει το BGP ώστε να είναι έτοιμο, αλλά παραμένει εν υπνώσει, μέχρι να κλείσει το OSPF. Όσο περισσότεροι ενταχτείτε εγκαίρως, τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα έχουμε στη μετάβαση.

Οι bliz και ysam έχουν κάνει δοκιμές με τον mrtd στα Windows με επιτυχία. Όσοι έχετε Windows routers, συννενοηθείτε μαζί τους για να σας βοηθήσουν.

Υπολογίζουμε την επόμενη εβδομάδα να έχει ενταχτεί στο BGP η κρίσιμη μάζα του δικτύου, ώστε να γίνει η μετάβαση. Καλή μας επιτυχία  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο ρε παίδες  ::  όταν σηκωθεί η taratsa θα σας δώσω pass να την βάλετε κι αυτή στο κόλπο  ::

----------


## paravoid

Να συμπληρώσω πως με τη μετάβαση σε BGP θα είναι πιο βολικό για όλους οι κόμβοι με τουλάχιστον 2 BB interfaces να έχουν δικό τους C-Class.
Δεν είναι τίποτα, http://www.awmn.gr/moin/_c4_de_eb_f9_f3 ... c_e2_ef_f5

Θα απαντήσω άμεσα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μια ερώτηση γιατί έλειπα καιρό και έχω χαθεί λίγο. Το BGP τι απαιτήσεις έχει σε hardware; Θα τρέχει σε 400άρι με 64mb ram;;

----------


## Achille

Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς τις απαιτήσεις, όπως δεν τις γνωρίζαμε και στο OSPF.

Υπολογίζουμε ότι θα χρειάζεται λιγότερη μνήμη από το OSPF, μιας και θα κάνουμε summary ολόκληρα τα Class-C, αφού μας δίνεται αυτή η δυνατότητα (με το OSPF ο κάθε κόμβος έστελνε όλα του τα subnets ξεχωριστά).

Νομίζω ότι το μηχάνημα που αναφέρεις θα είναι ΟΚ. Τα Pentium I ήδη ζορίζονται και με το OSPF και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται για backbone κόμβους (στους πελάτες που κάνουν static routing πλέον δεν έχουν ανάγκη).

----------


## trendy

> Τα Pentium I ήδη ζορίζονται και με το OSPF και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται για backbone κόμβους


Αυτό συμβαίνει ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του δικτύου, σωστά;

----------


## Achille

> Αυτό συμβαίνει ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του δικτύου, σωστά;


Ναι. Περισσότερα routes, σημαίνει μεγαλύτερο routing table, δηλαδή περισσότερη μνήμη, και περισσότερα recalculations, δηλαδή περισσότερο CPU time.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ειδικά όταν είμαστε όλοι στο ίδιο area.

----------


## trendy

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος δεν μπορεί να τρέξει bgp για κάποιο λόγο. Ο μόνος τρόπος να μπει, θα είναι να μπει μέσα σε κάποιο AS με ακραίο router έναν που μπορεί να τρέξει bgp; 
Αλλά τότε θα έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι για να βγει προς τα έξω θα έχει μόνο μία διαδρομή (θα μπορεί να παίξει ospf με 2 ή και παραπάνω ακραίους routers; 'Η δεν γίνεται και βγαίνει στο backbone μόνο με έναν ακραίο δρομολογητή; )

----------


## Achille

Μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε έναν backbone κόμβο με static routing.
Υπό προϋποθέσεις, πιθανόν να μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε δυο backbone κόμβους με OSPF, και να γίνει multipath BGP από πάνω του (γίνεται, έχει δοκιμαστεί, αλλά ούτε ενδείκνυται, ούτε είναι χωρίς καθόλου προβλήματα).

Δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε τρεις backbone κόμβους.

----------


## ysam

Αχιλλέα and the rest.

Σε πολύ εξερετικές περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να έχουμε πολλόυς κόμβους συνδεδεμένους με ospf και ένας από αυτούς θα τρέχει bgp (multihop).

Οι διασυνδεμένει με ospf ΔΕΝ θα έχουν ospf σύνδεση με άλλους bgp κόμβους. 

Οι bgp κόμβοι θα ξέρουν έναν bgp router που θα τους παρέχει όλα τα routes για αυτούς τους κόμβους.

Τα next-hops θα τα γνωρίζει ο Bgp router αφου θα έχει όλη την routing πληροφορία μέσα από ospf και θα την κάνει redistribute.

Απλά αυτό δεν θα παίξει καλά με παραπάνω από 3-4 κόμβους ανά AS (περιοχή)

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Εντάξει, στην περίπτωση 1 λοιπόν, αφού συνδέεσαι με ένα κόμβο BGP στο AWMN, μπορείς να έχεις από πίσω σου ότι θέλεις, από static μέχρι RIP.

Αρκεί το σημείο να είναι μοναδικό.

----------


## trendy

Πράγματι ήταν κατατοπιστικότατο.
Άρα αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να τρέξει bgp είναι αναγκασμένος να είναι σε AS υπό έναν bgp router (static, rip ,ospf), που αν πέσει χάνεται όλο το AS. Και δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει 2ος bgp στο ίδιο AS για backup.

----------


## Achille

Χμμμ, για backup μπορεί να υπάρχει.

Δεν μπορεί όμως ένα πακέτο που είναι στο BGP να περάσει στο OSPF και μετά πάλι στο BGP. Μπορείς όμως να έχεις περισσότερες από μια διόδους στο BGP.

----------


## sotiris

δηλ. εαν καταλαβα καλα,στην δικια μου περιπτωση,που ειμαι το ospf αναμεσα σε 2 σημερα (και 3 αυριο) bgp router,θα εχω προβλημα στο να περνανε πακετα αναμεσα στα ΒΒ λινκ μου....
δηλ.εγω θα μπορω να βγαινω στο ΒΒ απο οσα σημεια Bgp θελω,αλλα δεν θα κανω την ενωση αναμεσα στα σημεια αυτα.
σωστα?

----------


## trendy

Δηλαδή αν έχω ένα AS με τους bgp routers A,B και τον δεν-μπορώ-να-τρέξω-bgp-router C μεταξύ τους συνδεδεμένους με ospf, ο C θα μπορεί να επιλέξει σε ποιον από τους Α, Β να στείλει το πακέτο ή παίζει στάνταρ ο ένας και αν πέσει αναλαμβάνει ο άλλος;
Σε περίπτωση που παίζουν και οι 2 ταυτόχρονα μοιράζουν το trafic μεταξύ τους, ανάλογα με το ποιος έχει μικρότερο cost με το target;
Δηλαδή:



```
D---A---C---B---E
|_______________|
costs = 1
```

O C θέλει να προσπελάσει τον Ε. Θα πάει μέσω Β αφού είναι πιο κοντά ή μέσω Α που είναι ο κύριος bgp router του AS;

----------


## paravoid

> δηλ. εαν καταλαβα καλα,στην δικια μου περιπτωση,που ειμαι το ospf αναμεσα σε 2 σημερα (και 3 αυριο) bgp router,θα εχω προβλημα στο να περνανε πακετα αναμεσα στα ΒΒ λινκ μου....
> δηλ.εγω θα μπορω να βγαινω στο ΒΒ απο οσα σημεια Bgp θελω,αλλα δεν θα κανω την ενωση αναμεσα στα σημεια αυτα.
> σωστα?


Θα είναι πολύ προβληματική κατάσταση. Σου συνιστώ να μην κάνεις καν 3ο BB αν δεν βρεις πρώτα μια μνημούλα.
Μπορώ πάντα να σου φέρω το Debian GNU/Linux 3.0 Official CD, ενδιαφέρεσαι;  ::

----------


## Achille

trendy: Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς να σου απαντήσω, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι working configuration είναι να είναι ο ένας master και ο άλλος backup, γιατί το BGP δεν αναμεταδίδει στο OSPF πόσο βαθειά μέσα του είναι ένας κόμβος, παρά μόνο ότι υπάρχει, και δίνει ένα κόστος για όλους μαζί.

Κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά είναι πολύπλοκο, και επικίνδυνο να γίνουν λάθη. Καλό είναι λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πολύ ειδικές περιπτώσεις που θα υπάρχει πραγματικά πρόβλημα, και αυτό προσωρινά.

----------


## sotiris

Φαιδων σε ευχαριστω για την προσφορα σου για το debian (οπως και τον Σπυρο για το slack),αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειναι να βρω τα cd (που τα εχω ετσι και αλλιως)...το προβλημα ειναι το "μετα"....ουτε φορτωμα μπορω να γινομαι συνεχως προσπαθωντας να κανω εστω τα απλα που θελω να κανω στο δικτυο μου,ουτε να χασω την ηρεμια μου προσπαθωντας να ανακαλυψω παλι την Αμερικη (για μενα τετοιος αθλος ειναι να κατσω να μαθω Linux,εστω και στο χαμηλο επιπεδο που ξερω τωρα τα windows)...επισης δεν αλλαζω με τιποτα την αυτονομια,την διαθεσιμοτητα,και το υψηλοτατο uptime του cisco router...κυριολεκτικα εχω ξεχασει οτι υπαρχει...οτι και να συμβαινει τριγυρω,αυτος σαν "duracel" συνεχιζει και ρουταρει.
Μην ξεχνας οτι δεν εχουμε το ιδιο γνωστικο επιπεδο στο Linux...εκει που για σενα κατι ειναι 10 min δουλεια....για μενα ειναι καποιες ωρες χωμενος σε tutorial και newsgroup προσπαθωντας να βρω τι θα κανω,που αυτο θα εχει αλλα 10 πραγματα απο πισω του και παει λεγοντας...και τελικα θα πρεπει να αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα σε οσους ξερουν,αυτοι να εχουν χρονο να βοηθησουν κλπ κλπ.

κατι αλλο,ειπωθηκε οτι πρεπει οσοι εχουν απο 2 ΒΒ και πανω να ζητησουν το δικο τους Class-c,σωστα?
(το ρωταω για να το μεταβιβασω στον 69eyes,που μαλλον δεν το εχει διαβασει)

----------


## Achille

Σωτήρη, ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα.

Αφού δεν έχεις χρόνο, πρέπει να βρεις χρήμα  ::  Βρες τρόπο να αναβαθμίσεις το Cisco σου, ή να το αντικαταστήσεις. Κάνε και κανένα post με το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει, μπορεί να βρεθεί τρόπος να βοηθηθείς.

----------


## ysam

Δείτε το πιό απλά...

Α--(Β--Γ--Δ)--Ε
|-----Ζ---Η---|

Α= AS1
ΒΓΔ = AS2
E=AS3
Z=AS4
Η=AS5

Στους κόμβους ΒΓΔ ένας από αυτούς μπορεί να τρέχει bgp και όλοι μαζί ospf. 

Ο Ζ δεν έχει τρόπο να γνωρίζει ότι για να πάει στον Δ ο καλύτερος δρόμος είναι ο Ε γιατί τα ΒΓΔ είναι για αυτόν ένα hop.

-Γιάννης

----------


## trendy

> trendy: Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς να σου απαντήσω, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι working configuration είναι να είναι ο ένας master και ο άλλος backup, γιατί το BGP δεν αναμεταδίδει στο OSPF πόσο βαθειά μέσα του είναι ένας κόμβος, παρά μόνο ότι υπάρχει, και δίνει ένα κόστος για όλους μαζί.
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά είναι πολύπλοκο, και επικίνδυνο να γίνουν λάθη. Καλό είναι λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πολύ ειδικές περιπτώσεις που θα υπάρχει πραγματικά πρόβλημα, και αυτό προσωρινά.


Δεν πειράζει, απλώς απορία το έχω, δε σκοπεύω να το εφαρμόσω. Άμα δεν ξέρει κάτι σχετικά ο Ysam θα δοκιμάσω να το ψάξω, όχι τίποτα άλλο... μη μείνουμε με την απορία. Πολύ περισσότερο τώρα που φαίνεται πως ενδιαφέρει και το Σωτήρη.

----------


## trendy

> Δείτε το πιό απλά...
> 
> Α--(Β--Γ--Δ)--Ε
> | |
> -----Ζ---Η-----
> 
> Α= AS1
> ΒΓΔ = AS2
> E=AS3
> ...


ΟΚ got it!

----------


## ysam

Status update.

Από σήμερα και ο κόμβος του YGK έχει πλέον γίνει bgp (ΑS510)

Ο κόμβος του nvak (AS2315) δεν έχει πλέον καθόλου ospf οπότε και έχει ξυλωθεί από το config του.

Ευχαριστώ,

-Γιάννης

----------


## sotiris

> Σωτήρη, ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα.
> 
> Αφού δεν έχεις χρόνο, πρέπει να βρεις χρήμα  Βρες τρόπο να αναβαθμίσεις το Cisco σου, ή να το αντικαταστήσεις. Κάνε και κανένα post με το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει, μπορεί να βρεθεί τρόπος να βοηθηθείς.


Aχιλλεα,ουτε χρημα ειναι ευκολο να δωσω στην φαση που ειμαι σημερα (και εχω δωσει αρκετο χρημα μεχρι τωρα,με ενα συντομο υπολογισμο περναω αρκετα τα 3000€) ,ειδικα για να το αντικαταστησω...αφου πριν τον παρω ρωτησα τους γνωστες τι θα πρεπει να αγορασω για να καλυφθω...

σημερα λοιπον, αλλαζουν οι αναγκες θα μου πεις οποτε εαν θελεις να συνεχισεις να εισαι στο δικτυο πρεπει να τα σκασεις παλι για να αγορασεις κατι που θα καλυπτει τις σημερινες αναγκες...

και εαν αυριο δειτε οτι δεν μας κανει το bgp και χρειαζετε κατι αλλο ,μπορει να χρειαστει να το αντικαταστησω παλι...το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι επαιζε μια χαρα με το ospf.

οσο για το ποστ που λες,το εχω κανει απο την πρωτη στιγμη που καταλαβα οτι το Bgp απαιτει 128ΜΒ και δεν του φτανουν τα 64 που εχει τωρα ο ρουτερ,τοσο δημοσια οσο και σε private επιπεδο προσπαθωντας να λυσω το θεμα που προεκυψε.

Τελος παντων,καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο ειναι ενα δικο μου προβλημα και οτι θα πρεπει να βρω και την λυση του εαν θελω να συνεχισω.
Ευχαριστω παντως για την βοηθεια.

Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση,και δεν θα σας κουρασω αλλο,εαν κανω και το τριτο ΒΒ που ειμαι ετοιμος να κανω για να βγαλω τα βορειανατολικα προς τα δυτικα προαστια,και ειμαι ακομα σε ospf,οπως ειπε ο Φαιδων,θα ειναι πολυ προβληματικη κατασταση....θα ειναι απαγορευτικη ή οχι?
(δεν ζηταω τεχνικη αναλυση,καταλαβαινω οτι δουλευετε για το καλο του δικτυου,και ο χρονος σας ειναι πολυτιμος,απλα ενα ναι ή ενα οχι μου φτανει).

ΥΓ: θα παρακαλουσα να μην υπαρχει ειρωνεια στην απαντηση,δεν εχω σκοπο ουτε διαθεση να ανοικτει flame,και ελπιζω το δικο μου υφος να μην ειναι προσβλητικο για καποιον αλλον

----------


## Achille

Σωτήρη, θα βάλεις ένα Linux router για το AWMN και θα κρατήσεις το Cisco σου για ότι άλλο κάνεις.

Το uptime να μην σε ανησυχεί, το Linux είναι όσο stable χρειάζεται. Το δικό μου μηχάνημα στην ταράτσα είχε uptime 45 μέρες, και πριν ήταν τα μεγάλα blackouts που τελείωσαν τις μπαταρίες στα UPS. Μπορεί να μην είναι Cisco, είναι όμως υπέρ-επαρκές.

Και πάνω από όλα, είναι 100% αναβαθμίσιμο, και με πολύ φτηνό hardware replacement.

Τα Cisco είναι σπορ για τους έχοντες (μάλλον για τους ξοδεύοντες) στο AWMN. Είναι δεδομένο ότι οι ανάγκες του δικτύου θα αλλάζουν περιοδικά, και το καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ ότι δεν γίνεται να μείνουμε επ' άπειρον στάσιμοι επειδή κάποιοι επενδύσαν σε ακριβό ή μη αναβαθμίσιμο εξολπισμό.

Σου δίνω ένα τελευταίο παράδειγμα για να σε πείσω. Αν αποφασίσεις κάποια στιγμή να κάνεις τα links σου σε A, το Cisco θα το πάρεις στο χέρι, ακόμα και να του βάλεις μνήμη τώρα. Το Linux, όχι.

Θα αναλάβουμε το setup και το maintenance εγώ και ο Φαίδωνας. Εσύ θα κάνεις telnet και θα βλέπεις Cisco  ::

----------


## mxou

Ένα dedicated router συνήθως τον βάζουμε εκεί που υπάρχει μία σαφώς καθορισμένη δουλειά για να κάνει. Αν δε μπορούμε να καθορίσουμε σαφώς τη δουλειά, η λύση της "κλειστής πλατφόρμας" μόνο κινδύνους ενέχει.

Αν καταλαβαίνω εδώ, το πέρασμα σε bgp προκαλεί πονοκεφάλους σε κάποιες κλειστές πλατφόρμες. Εγώ θα πάω ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Αν λοιπόν ΚΑΙ η λύση με τα as και το bgp πιάσει τα όριά της (πράγμα που πιστεύω επί παρενθέσει πως δε θα αργήσει) θα χρειαστεί να πάει μακρύτερα το πράγμα και πρέπει να υπάρχει δικλείδα και για τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο.

Η λύση του linux που λέει πάνω ο φίλος είναι καλή και δίνει και περιθώρια για το μέλλον. Εναλλακτικά, κόμβοι που δε μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν το bgp (για την ώρα) ας ενταχθούν στα πλαίσια ενός AS, εγκαταλείποντας πιθανά κάποια border links (η μαστοριά είναι να οριστεί έτσι το AS ώστε να μη μη χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε εκεί).

Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση ότι μέχρι στιγμής το ρεπερτόριο στα routing πρωτόκολλα κινείται "στα γνωστά". Αδυνατώ να δεχθώ ότι πιάνονται οι ιδιομορφίες ενός wireless man από τέτοια σχήματα. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο θα πρέπει να ανατείλει....

----------


## ysam

Να προσθέσω κάτι που έχουμε ξεχάσει να πούμε (εγώ το θεωρούσα αυτονόητο).

Δεν χρειάζεται ταρατσοpc αν έχετε ένα WRT54 G or GS. 

Αν βάλετε OpenWRT τότε έχει πακετάκι την quagga που παίζει θαυμάσια. 
Εγώ μάλιστα που έχω G μου αφήνει και ελεύθερη μνήμη για αρκετά routes.(εννοώ πολλά παραπάνω από αυτά που έχουμε τώρα)

-Γιάννης

----------


## enaon

Σήμερα και ύστερα από κόπο, έκανα το wrt54g που δανείσθηκα από τον ngia ενα πολύ ωραίο bgp router για το awmn.

Έβαλα 5 vlans και πρόχειρες μετρήσεις μου έδωσαν ~38mbit throughput ..4 φορές πιο γρήγορο από ένα cisco 17xx.

Θα ακολουθήσει how-to  ::

----------


## socrates

> Σήμερα και ύστερα από κόπο, έκανα το wrt54g που δανείσθηκα από τον ngia ενα πολύ ωραίο bgp router για το awmn.
> 
> Έβαλα 5 vlans και πρόχειρες μετρήσεις μου έδωσαν ~38mbit throughput ..4 φορές πιο γρήγορο από ένα cisco 17xx.
> 
> Θα ακολουθήσει how-to


Άψογος!  ::

----------


## Achille

> Σήμερα και ύστερα από κόπο, έκανα το wrt54g που δανείσθηκα από τον ngia ενα πολύ ωραίο bgp router για το awmn.
> 
> Έβαλα 5 vlans και πρόχειρες μετρήσεις μου έδωσαν ~38mbit throughput ..4 φορές πιο γρήγορο από ένα cisco 17xx.
> 
> Θα ακολουθήσει how-to


Και το συζητάγαμε με τον paravoid για να το προτείνουμε σα λύση για BGP router με χαμηλότατο κόστος.

Δοκίμασέ το λίγο ακόμα, και μου φαίνεται θα το κάνουμε προτεινόμενη λύση...

----------


## sotiris

> Επισης θα ηταν χρησιμο ,οσοι χρησιμοποιουν windows να πουνε και τι πρωτοκολλο εχουν,ospf ή bgp. 
> 
> Eιναι καποιος με windows που να εχει βαλει bgp? 
> 
> Πρεπει να εξεταστει,ποιοι κομβοι και ποσο σημαντικοι ειναι στο ΒΒ,και εχουν windows και τι θα γινει στην περιπτωση που δεν μπορει να παιξει ικανοποιητικα Bgp σε αυτους. 
> (Νομιζω το βαλε Linux, δεν ειναι αποδεκτη απαντηση,σε καποιον που δεν θελει να βαλει)


Συνεχιζω εδω για να μην χαλασει το αλλο thread.

H απαντηση λοιπον ειναι οτι οσοι δεν εχουν Linux,να στραφουν στο WRT 54G/GS.

Mια ερωτηση ακομα:
Στα windows ειχε δοκιμαστει ποτε το Bgp,πριν αρχισει να μπαινει στο δικτυο?
Εαν δεν ειχε ,δοκιμαστηκε μετα,οπως ειπωθηκε απο τον ysam με το mrtd,αυτο τι αποτελεσματα ειχε?
ο winner,o nikpet κλπ τι εχουν κανει στα windows?

----------


## nikpet

> Mια ερωτηση ακομα:
> Στα windows ειχε δοκιμαστει ποτε το Bgp,πριν αρχισει να μπαινει στο δικτυο?
> Εαν δεν ειχε ,δοκιμαστηκε μετα,οπως ειπωθηκε απο τον ysam με το mrtd,αυτο τι αποτελεσματα ειχε?
> ο winner,o nikpet κλπ τι εχουν κανει στα windows?


Ο Nikpet τρέχει ακόμα Ospf. Μέσα στο Σ/Κ λογικά με τον Νίκο θα προσπαθήσουμε να βάλουμε Bgp και ο θεός βοηθός...  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Δεν είμαι αρμόδιος να σου απαντήσω γι' αυτό, αλλά από όσο ξέρω από όσους το έχουν δοκιμάσει, δουλεύει μεν, αλλά όχι πάντα απροβλημάτιστα.

Ο enaon μου έλεγε ότι σε μερικούς υπολογιστές του έχει δουλέψει άψογα, σε μερικούς δεν του έχει δουλέψει καθόλου, και από ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει να κάνει με τον mrtd, αλλά με κάποιο άλλο configuration στα Windows, που δεν έχουν βρει ακόμα.

Ο mrtd δεν είναι και το πιο καλογραμμένο software, επομένως δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω σαν λύση. Το WRT από την άλλη είναι Linux, το μηχάνημα είναι πολύ καλό για τα χρήματά του και σίγουρα είναι αναβαθμίσιμο σε οτιδήποτε προτόκολλο χρειαστεί.

Επομένως, κατά την άποψή μου, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείς και να παιδευτείς με τα Windows, αφού υπάρχει λύση με χαμηλό κόστος και ελάχιστο maintenance.

----------


## ysam

Πάντος εγώ παιδιά το έχω βάλει σε winXP sp1 full updates και όλα ήταν καλά. Δεν είχα, ούτε έχω την δυνατότητα να το δοκιμάσω σε πολλά windows versions αλλά ούτε και σε πολλά hardware. Σαν λύση μόνο bgp και χωρίς ebgp-multihop (δλδ ένας τιπικός κόμβος) είναι μια χαρά. 

Εννοείτε ότι δεν έκατσα να ασχοληθώ με bgp+ospf σε windows γιατι ήταν εκτός scope. 

Πάντος το WRT μου έχει πολλές εβδομάδες uptime και δεν έχει (φτου φτου) παρουσιάσει προβλήματα καθόλου.

-Γιάννης

----------


## pavlidisd

> Πάντος εγώ παιδιά το έχω βάλει σε winXP sp1 full updates και όλα ήταν καλά. Δεν είχα, ούτε έχω την δυνατότητα να το δοκιμάσω σε πολλά windows versions αλλά ούτε και σε πολλά hardware. Σαν λύση μόνο bgp και χωρίς ebgp-multihop (δλδ ένας τιπικός κόμβος) είναι μια χαρά. 
> 
> Εννοείτε ότι δεν έκατσα να ασχοληθώ με bgp+ospf σε windows γιατι ήταν εκτός scope. 
> 
> Πάντος το WRT μου έχει πολλές εβδομάδες uptime και δεν έχει (φτου φτου) παρουσιάσει προβλήματα καθόλου.
> 
> -Γιάννης


Άσχετο λίγο αλλά τι f/w του έχεις?

----------


## paravoid

> Άσχετο λίγο αλλά τι f/w του έχεις?


Ντροπή! Σοβαρός άνθρωπος είναι. Μα τι άλλο, OpenWRT φυσικά.

----------


## pavlidisd

Απλά επιβεβαίωση έκανα...  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Εννοείτε ρε παιδιά...

-Γιάννης

----------


## Cha0s

Παραθέτω κάποια ερωτήματα που μου απάντησε ο Αχιλλέας σε pm αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιες απορίες με μένα.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 1. Για να γυρίσω σε BGP πρέπει να είναι σε BGP και οι απέναντι κόμβοι που συνδέομαι έ;
> 
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Βάζεις το BGP χωρίς να κόψεις το OSPF, και όταν το βάλει και ο απέναντι, συνδέονται.
> Το BGP παραμένει κοιμώμενο, και κάποια στιγμή θα κατεβάσουμε όλοι μαζί το OSPF και θα ενεργοποιηθεί το BGP
> 
> 
> ...


To BGP για να δουλέψει, πρέπει να βάλουν τις κατάλληλες γραμμές και τα δυο άκρα. Επομένως δεν μας πειράζει να τρέχει σε AP, και ρυθμίζεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο ακριβώς, σαν να ήταν dedicated link.[/quote:9489b]

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ήρθε και η ώρα της Καλλιθέας να δοκιμάσει αυτό το αμφιλεγόμενο προτόκολλο. 

4 ψήφοι ...ε κομβοι ήθελα να πω στο νερό! Από όσο κατάφερα και διάβασα θα χρειαστούμε κάποιους κωδικούς AS. 

Κάποιος γνώστης-χρήστης του προτοκόλου ας δώσει συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες

----------


## pavlidisd

http://www.awmn.gr/moin/_cf_e4_e7_e3_fc ... 7_f2Debian

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

όμορφα!  ::

----------


## andreas

Μια ερωτησουλα γιατι εχω μπερδευτει... 

Τρεχωντας μονο το bgp δεν μου ερχονται routes (παραμενει μονο ο default gateway προς αποικο). Ειναι λογικο αυτο δεδομενου οτι εχω μονο ενα λινκ? 
[δεν ξερω αν ο αποικος τρεχει bgp]

Για να παρουν routes τα μηχανηματα που εχω στο τοπικο μου λαν πρεπει να τρεχω και ospf στον server? 

Δεν εχω προλαβει να διαβασω σχετικα με το bgp γιατι μολις τελειωσα την εξεταστικη. Απο αυριο διαβασμα....

----------


## pavlidisd

Καταρχήν εφόσον έχεις ένα λινκ δεν χρειάζεσαι να τρέχεις bgp,ospf ή κανένα άλλο routing protocol. Απλά θα έχεις ένα static route προς τον router του apoikos και εκείνος θα πρέπει να σε δηλώσει στο zebra.conf(να δηλώσει το subnet που σου ανοίκει).

Τώρα για την περίπτωση που ο apoikos τρέχει ospf κι εσύ bgp δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να σου απαντήσω κάτι...  ::   ::  

Επίσης με το static route πλέον δεν θα έχεις routing table με όλα τα subnet του awmn καθώς αυτή την δουλειά την αναλαμβάνει ο router του apoikos.(εσύ όμως θα μπορείς κανονικά να τα βλέπεις όλα).

----------


## andreas

To 2o λινκ ειναι υπο αναζητηση (ειτε ablaz3r ειτε ΣΕΛΕΤΕ)

Απο την στιγμη που τρεχω ομως bgp δεν θα επρεπε να παιρνω ολα τα routes?

----------


## pavlidisd

Ο apoikos τρέχει σίγουρα bgp?

----------


## andreas

ναι

----------


## pavlidisd

Routes πρέπει να παίρνει ο router σου... Αυτός παίρνει, σωστά?

Τα PCια του λαν απλά έχουν δηλωμένο ένα static route που να στέλνει το 10.0.0.0/8 στον router σου, έτσι?

----------


## Achille

Το BGP δεν είναι OSPF, δεν τρέχει απλά στο interface και μαζεύει ότι βρει με multicast.

Θέλει δηλώσεις και από τις 2 μεριές, και tcp connection.

----------


## andreas

Το λαν μου εχει default gateway το σερβερ μου (10.19.141.161). Τιποτα αλλο.

OSPF περνω κανονικα απο τον αποικο. bgp Δεν παιρω τιποτα.
Δεν ξερω αμα παιρνει. Θα μιλησω με spirosco

----------


## pavlidisd

> Το BGP δεν είναι OSPF, δεν τρέχει απλά στο interface και μαζεύει ότι βρει με multicast.
> 
> Θέλει δηλώσεις και από τις 2 μεριές, και tcp connection.


Θεώρησα ως δεδομένο το ότι τρέχει ο apoikos bgp σημαίνει και ότι έχει κάνει τις απαραίτητες δηλώσεις για τον andrea.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Θα το τακτοποιησω εγω το θεμα με το bgp στον Απολλωνα μεχρι αυριο.  ::

----------


## andreas

ok  ::

----------


## spirosco

STATUS UPDATE:

Ενεργοποιηθηκαν οι παρακατω κομβοι:

-EE
επικοινωνει με john70,vardas,stelios1540.
(Οι δυο routers του ΕΕ παιζουν μεταξυ τους σε IBGP)

-phillip633
επικοινωνει με B52 (δεν γνωριζω τι εχει κανει ο Dimitris απο τη μερια του).

-capvar
επικοινωνει με B52,mew.

-Στον apoiko το BGP ειναι ενεργοποιημενο εδω και καιρο.

-Στον Πειραια τρεχουν ολοι πλεον BGP (δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται με τον Νασο).

-Απο Ν.Σμυρνη και κατω ας μας πουν τα παιδια σε τι κατασταση βρισκονται για να κινηθουμε αναλογα.

Για οσους ακομη δεν ειναι σιγουροι σχετικα με το configuration η δεν εχουν προετοιμασθει ,παραθετω ως δειγμα το config απο τον router μου για βοηθεια.




> ! -*- bgp -*-
> !
> hostname bgpd
> password *******
> enable password *******
> 
> router bgp *1286* ! Το nodedb Id μας
> bgp router-id *10.17.119.1* ! Router IP π.χ. η τοπικη ethernet
> network *10.17.119.0/24* ! το subnet μας
> ...

----------


## koem

Γυρίζω Αθήνα στις 10/10. Αν δεν θέλετε να περιμένετε μέχρι τότε, ας μπει κάποιος στον κόμβο μου να στήσει το bgp.

----------


## pavlidisd

> -Στον Πειραια τρεχουν ολοι πλεον BGP (δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται με τον Νασο).


Εγώ, ο Νάσος, ο Στέλιος και ο vegos(δεν είναι Πειραιά αλλά έχει σύνδεση με Νάσο) τρέχουμε και ospf και bgp. 

Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν κάνει hook και profitis.(πιθανολογώ βέβαια ότι και οι δύο είναι έτοιμοι).

Μήπως να κλείσουμε το ospf τελικά?


Υγ: Και μία ερώτηση: Έστω ότι τρέχει ένας κόμβος ospf+bgp και οι διπλανοί του τρέχουν μόνο bgp. Υπερισχύει το bgp και το ospf συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μην υπάρχει? Κάτι αντίστοιχο με ότι κάναμε με το bgp μέχρι τώρα που έτρεχε αλλά κοιμόταν... Σωστά ή χάνω κάτι?

----------


## Achille

Άμα οι γείτονες δεν τρέχουν OSPF, δεν στέλνει τίποτα στον kernel, οπότε είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.

----------


## pavlidisd

Το βράδυ κλείνω το ospf οριστικά.

Θα επικοινωνήσω με τον spirosco να κλείσει το ospf στον hook και τον Stelio.

Επίσης θα ενημερώσω και Νάσο, vegos, craven.

----------


## spirosco

Λοιπον...ospf καπουτ κι εδω  ::

----------


## B52

ΠΑΝΟΟΟ κλεισε το ospf να δουμε λιγο λιμανι..........  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Λοιπον...ospf καπουτ κι εδω


Σήμερα κατέβηκε το ospf και από μένα.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ωραιος ο pater  ::  
Ας προχωρησουμε και προς ifaisto μερια τωρα...

----------


## papashark

> ΠΑΝΟΟΟ κλεισε το ospf να δουμε λιγο λιμανι..........


Eίχε κατέβει στον Προφήτη κανά 2ωρο αφού το είπες.

----------


## vegos

Γκαγκααααααααααν!

Nasos, Vegos & Digenis (Thanasis) παίζουν πια σε BGP μόνο  ::

----------


## koki

> Ωραιος ο pater  
> Ας προχωρησουμε και προς ifaisto μερια τωρα...


Εκτός από την απουσία του ίδιου (νομίζω) υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα συνειδητηής διαφωνίας μερικών, νομίζω πάλι.

Παρακαλώ και τις δύο πλευρές να βρουν λύση, γιατί υπάρχουν και άμαχοι, που δε θέλουν να κάνουν τους ναυαγούς στο νησί.


Eκτος και αν κάτσει κανα bgp link (πειραιώτικο, vegos, κάτι)

----------


## pavlidisd

> Γκαγκααααααααααν!
> 
> Nasos, Vegos & Digenis (Thanasis) παίζουν πια σε BGP μόνο


Ωραίος!  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σήμερα έπεσε και το AP του Ripper από τον οποίο βγαίναμε εγώ, koki, painter, gpalik, sinonick + όλους τους Client τους...

Άλλοι παρακαλάνε για κανα link της προκοπής και άλλοι τα έχουν και κάθονται.....................

----------


## koki

Γυρίσαμε ένα iface του cha0s στον digenis/thanasis (να ναι καλά ο vegos) και παρ'ότι το link -προς το παρόν ελπίζουμε- δεν είναι τέλειο, δουλεύει.

Αυτή τη στιγμή κανονίζεται και να βγει ο Painter, και αν γίνεται και ο MaxGraves.

Γινονται δοκιμές τελειοποίησης -κατα το δυνατόν- του bgp του painter.. και ελπίζουμε.

----------


## vegos

> Γυρίσαμε ένα iface του cha0s στον digenis/thanasis (να ναι καλά ο vegos) και παρ'ότι το link -προς το παρόν ελπίζουμε- δεν είναι τέλειο, δουλεύει.


Ο Θανάσης (Digenis) να ναι καλά, που έχει ζούπερ θέα  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Μπράβο μπράβο... Αντε να το βελτιώσετε και γιατί όχι να το μονιμοποιήσετε κιόλας.  ::  

Να δούμε και πάλι τον Νότο.

Πάρτε και κάτι ακόμα για να ασχολείστε:  ::  




> pavlidisd:~# mtr -r -c 50 10.20.217.1
> HOST LOSS RCVD SENT BEST AVG WORST
> gw-pavlidisd.nasos.awmn 0% 50 50 2.05 7.99 52.02
> 10.15.158.129 0% 50 50 4.06 17.31 323.19
> 10.15.156.17 24% 38 50 9.85 53.58 161.84
> http://www.painter.awmn 24% 38 50 315.19 1428.12 2286.72
> pavlidisd:~#





> pavlidisd:~# mtr -r -c 50 10.20.217.1
> HOST LOSS RCVD SENT BEST AVG WORST
> gw-pavlidisd.nasos.awmn 0% 50 50 2.06 11.78 61.56
> 10.15.158.129 0% 50 50 3.99 12.95 80.42
> 10.15.156.17 68% 16 50 11.28 62.15 140.36
> http://www.painter.awmn 58% 21 50 14.13 103.14 316.80
> pavlidisd:~#

----------


## koki

Είναι λογικό το πρόβλημα. Προς το παρόν, και για να δοκιμάζουμε στο μεταξύ, ο cha0s πέφτει στο ΑΡ του Διγενή. 
Το συντομότερο δυνατό, θα γίνει κατευθυντικο το λινκ. (αυτό ειναι πραγματικά σύντομα)

----------

